# The Creek Waders Association Drivel over their new administration



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Give a big kudo's to your new administration..

President: Hooked on Quack

Personal Secretary to the President: Hankus

Vice President: Keebs 

Personal Secretary to the Vice President: Mudracing

Secretary of Da Fence: Nicodemus 

Treasurer: Turkeypaw 

Secretary: Tag-a-long 

Surgeon General: RHBama


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

First and who moved my PF post?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 5, 2011)

Love da smell of a fresh driveler!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> First and who moved my PF post?



Send a PM to the Secretary, she will send it up the CoC and should have an answer for you as soon as an exploratory committee is formed and finishes their investigation.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> First and who moved my PF post?





It had to be taken down because there were some browser problems associated with it. I`m not technical enough to know why though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It had to be taken down because there were some browser problems associated with it. I`m not technical enough to know why though.



Congratulations on your new position, Mr. Secretary of Da' Fence...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congratulations on your new position, Mr. Secretary of Da' Fence...





Thank you kindly. Remind me to buy you a drink next time your in town.  (taxpayer money)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly. Remind me to buy you a drink next time your in town.  (taxpayer money)


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give a big kudo's to your new administration..
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...


----------



## Self! (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give a big kudo's to your new administration..
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...




I see jawja being kicked out of the union real quick!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I see jawja being kicked out of the union real quick!


Naawwsuh, we'll show'em how it's done, tyvm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I see jawja being kicked out of the union real quick!


We're not a member of any Unions. You've been spending too much time with Biggsteve...


----------



## Self! (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're not a member of any Unions. You've been spending too much time with Biggsteve...





Biggsteve would be a big improvement with this bunch!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Biggsteve would be a big improvement with this bunch!


Bite Your Tongue, mister!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Bite Your Tongue, mister!


You know, Ms. Vice President. You have the Secretary of Da' Fence at your disposal. Why don't you just request that he escort this idjit off of the CWA grounds? or maybe even arrest him and Water Table him..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Biggsteve would be a big improvement with this bunch!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, Ms. Vice President. You have the Secretary of Da' Fence at your disposal. Why don't you just request that he escort this idjit off of the CWA grounds? or maybe even arrest him and Water Table him..


Not a bad idea!

Ooooohhh Niiiiii...........iiiiic!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2011)

As Persidenta, I say let's all have a drank . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

From da office of da surgeon general:
We have an epidemic of drinking, smoking, and overeating......
Moderation in moderation, people.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> From da office of da surgeon general:
> We have an epidemic of drinking, smoking, and overeating......
> Moderation in moderation, people.




I wish you woulda told me that before I got right in the midst of these homemade tacos. I`m about to founder.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish you woulda told me that before I got right in the midst of these homemade tacos. I`m about to founder.



Then you ate properly. Congrats!


----------



## Self! (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish you woulda told me that before I got right in the midst of these homemade tacos. I`m about to founder.






How did yall manage to appoint a Mexican to office?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It had to be taken down because there were some browser problems associated with it. I`m not technical enough to know why though.



Ha...  

Its ok you can let me know about the subpoena


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Ha...
> 
> Its ok you can let me know about the subpoena





What are you talkin` about?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What are you talkin` about?



What are you talking about


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> How did yall manage to appoint a Mexican to office?


As soon as Quack was confirmed in his nomination he acted like yo daddy Obama and initiated a socialist structure and made everyone he wanted the officers.

As long as he keeps da' Creek flowin' we don't care none at all...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Ha...
> 
> Its ok you can let me know about the sub sammich.



You brangin dinner?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> What are you talking about





We`ll see...


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll see...



We shall...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> We shall...





But you will lose.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> But you will lose.



Now im confused, what are you talking about


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give a big kudo's to your new administration..
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...



Sounds about like the other gubbmint up in Warshington


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Now im confused, what are you talking about





Patience...


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Patience...



Ok...are we there yet?  Im getting a beer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Ok...are we there yet?  Im getting a beer.





It was yours, but now belongs to us.  

Good night for straight whiskey.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As Persidenta, I say let's all have a drank . . .


I'll see your drank & raise ya another, let's get WISE tonite......... eh eh........eh...eh........................    ~giggle~giggle~~


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh! 'for I forget!  for Sugar Plum & da new baby!


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was yours, but now belongs to us.



Give it back...its not fair I only posted a link.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Give it back...its not fair I only posted a link.



Can`t, I`m not technical enough to know how. They just keep me around to throw stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Nick, have you started water tabling Bonnie yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick, have you started water tabling Bonnie yet?





I`m lettin` him wonder....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m lettin` him wonder....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





That`s a cruel thing to do to a one cell brain though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone have word about Sugar Plum and how she is doing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone have word about Sugar Plum and how she is doing?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6186158&postcount=907


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6186158&postcount=907



Pretty cool....my wife is due with our 2nd in Jan.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As Persidenta, I say let's all have a drank . . .



I think I'm a gonna like this new plan of yers


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think I'm a gonna like this new plan of yers



On da house??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6186158&postcount=907


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give a big kudo's to your new administration..
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure you left me off the list and we had agreed i would be the, "Anarchist Malcontent Czar of Isolationism"


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bump 

its been 3 min since the last post.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

This place sounds like another episode of "Friday Night Idjits"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Bump
> 
> its been 3 min since the last post.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Bump
> 
> its been 3 min since the last post.



sorry, i was ordering a net full of sushi takeout from Tokyo House. Bubbette wanted sushi so i'm not complaining!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, i was ordering a net full of sushi takeout from Tokyo House. Bubbette wanted sushi so i'm not complaining!



So sushi is highly recommend by the Surgeon General?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, i was ordering a net full of sushi takeout from Tokyo House. Bubbette wanted sushi so i'm not complaining!



Yummmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So sushi is highly recommend by the Surgeon General?



Absolutely!
We here at the Redneck Heart Institute have concluded that any meats and fish prepared from raw to deep fried is good to eat.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im pretty sure you left me off the list and we had agreed i would be the, "Anarchist Malcontent Czar of Isolationism"


We gonna "Isolate" you alright................. 



rhbama3 said:


> Absolutely!
> We here at the Redneck Heart Institute have concluded that any meats and fish prepared from raw to deep fried is good to eat.


I'm LIKING this new set up already!
ok, off to show the horses how wise I is by dropping their feed in there feed troughs....................
carry on...............


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2011)

O K Who called me Kernal Idjit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














Thanks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey yall! Got 10 butts on da smoka!  

Whats yall up to????


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall! Got 10 butts on da smoka!
> 
> Whats yall up to????



We need pics! This post is well..... with out picks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall! Got 10 butts on da smoka!
> 
> Whats yall up to????


Hiya, Matty! 
waiting on da wifey to bring home some sushi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im pretty sure you left me off the list and we had agreed i would be the, "Anarchist Malcontent Czar of Isolationism"



Take it up with presbo. He's prolly got a special thong for you to wear in that position...



rhbama3 said:


> Absolutely!
> We here at the Redneck Heart Institute have concluded that any meats and fish prepared from raw to deep fried is good to eat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall! Got 10 butts on da smoka!
> 
> Whats yall up to????


Waitin on the invite...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall! Got 10 butts on da smoka!
> 
> Whats yall up to????


Just sittin here surfing looking for miscreants........Funny you should pop in at this moment!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

MMMM cold cheese pizza....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just sittin here surfing looking for miscreants........Funny you should pop in at this moment!!



Im the new and improved bbqboss. No more mischievious deeds from me. Nuh uh, nope, im done.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give a big kudo's to your new administration..
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...



Hey!!      How come 'der ain't no personal secretary to da SECRETARY?????   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send a PM to the Secretary, she will send it up the CoC and should have an answer for you as soon as an exploratory committee is formed and finishes their investigation.





Send a PM to the 'secretary'... she'll handle it ...mumble mumble... gotta do all the work around here .... mumble mumble ... ain't nobody even so much as offered me a drink.  Buncha good fer nothing ... mumble mumble  don't appreciate nothin' ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im the new and improved bbqboss. No more mischievious deeds from me. Nuh uh, nope, im done.





Is new and improved, anything like kinder and gentler?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey!!      How come 'der ain't no personal secretary to da SECRETARY?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack!!!! She needs a raise already!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

And somebody fetch Miz Elaine a drink!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack!!!! She needs a raise already!!!



 


Hey ... I'm shopping for a new laptop.  What with all this important secretarying I'm gonna be doin' I think Quack ought get me one of them too.  

Just say the word and I'll fill out the requisition and submit it to treasury for approval.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Is new and improved, anything like kinder and gentler?



Yeah sumpin like that.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And somebody fetch Miz Elaine a drink!



  Thank you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im the new and improved bbqboss. No more mischievious deeds from me. Nuh uh, nope, im done.


You promise...........Nevermind!!



Nicodemus said:


> Is new and improved, anything like kinder and gentler?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish i could at least see what the opening post in a thread is before it gets obliterated.
"A cat saves the day" is no more.....


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 5, 2011)

...........Sneaks in.....Slams Door -- HEYA EVERYONE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> ...........Sneaks in.....Slams Door -- HEYA EVERYONE


HIYA!!! Youngun!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2011)

to da new Administration 

CYL!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HIYA!!! Youngun!!



Heyy


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish i could at least see what the opening post in a thread is before it gets obliterated.
> "A cat saves the day" is no more.....



Gotta be a little faster then, its been there most of the day..




You didnt miss much ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyy


You behavin?


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

Evening Bonney


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You behavin?



Always  imma angel!!! 


Mainly just sittin' round waitin' on school to start !!! Lol


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey!!      How come 'der ain't no personal secretary to da SECRETARY?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hhhhhmmmmm, ya know, ya might have a point there..............



lilD1188 said:


> ...........Sneaks in.....Slams Door -- HEYA EVERYONE


Yep, she's still good at it alright..................................

















slammin doors that is.........



Jeff C. said:


> to da new Administration
> 
> CYL!!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You behavin?


    look who she came from & you ask THAT?????????????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Evening Bonney


Evenin Slipster...............



lilD1188 said:


> Always  imma angel!!!


~cough~cough~choke~cough! 'scuse me, I'm sorry!


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Evenin Slipster...............
> 
> 
> ~cough~cough~choke~cough! 'scuse me, I'm sorry!



Hello Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

I want a new boat.....


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmmm, ya know, ya might have a point there..............
> 
> 
> Yep, she's still good at it alright..................................
> ...




I gots to make my presence known mommy dearest


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Hello Keebs.


Dang, is your garden slowing down like mine is??



rhbama3 said:


> I want a new boat.....


want in one hand & ................. in another & see which one fills up the quickest.............. that's what my Mama always said to me.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I gots to make my presence known mommy dearest


Mommy Dearest???  Have you seen that movie??? Do you KNOW what of you speak???????????


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, is your garden slowing down like mine is??
> 
> 
> want in one hand & ................. in another & see which one fills up the quickest.............. that's what my Mama always said to me.......



I've only got okra, sweet taters, maters,peppers and pumpkin going right now, the rest i pulled up....but yeah everything sept the okra slowed down. Been kinda a hard year all year.


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Evenin Slipster...............
> 
> 
> ~cough~cough~choke~cough! 'scuse me, I'm sorry!



I am an angel don't ya see my debil horns holdin up the halo???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I am an angel don't ya see my debil horns holdin up the halo???


I see the horns....


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 5, 2011)

Peek-a-boo ....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

slip said:


> I've only got okra, sweet taters, maters,peppers and pumpkin going right now, the rest i pulled up....but yeah everything sept the okra slowed down. Been kinda a hard year all year.


okra is still putting out, "some" squash, I'm still watching the broccoli, maters are still going too, peppers, eh, some are some ain't............. don't know if I'll try a fall one or not, this has done "whuupped" me for sure!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Peek-a-boo ....


I love peek-a-boo's. Pics??


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love peek-a-boo's. Pics??



 come back to earth .... you have to ask T for those


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mommy Dearest???  Have you seen that movie??? Do you KNOW what of you speak???????????



Uhmmm there's a movviee????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> come back to earth .... you have to ask T for those


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> okra is still putting out, "some" squash, I'm still watching the broccoli, maters are still going too, peppers, eh, some are some ain't............. don't know if I'll try a fall one or not, this has done "whuupped" me for sure!



Yeah i dunno about a fall garden this year, i want to try it again but heck .... its hard to even think about fall when its 100 outside still.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I am an angel don't ya see my debil horns holdin up the halo???






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see the horns....


youshould!


YaraG. said:


> Peek-a-boo ....


 HEY............. I gotta talk to YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah i dunno about a fall garden this year, i want to try it again but heck .... its hard to even think about fall when its 100 outside still.


my thoughts exactly............ plus if it can't be canned, I don't have room in the freezer!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> youshould!
> 
> HEY............. I gotta talk to YOU!!!!!!!!!!



You can always call me shug.


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see the horns....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> You can always call me shug.


Can I call you "shug"??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I want a new boat.....


I'll forward the requisition in to Mrs. Bubbette........Gonna have to leave it up to you to explain the need for said expenditure!!



YaraG. said:


> Peek-a-boo ....


Where have you been??


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I call you "shug"??



Boy you are feeling frisky tonight huh


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll forward the requisition in to Mrs. Bubbette........Gonna have to leave it up to you to explain the need for said expenditure!!
> 
> Where have you been??



How can you ask me that , when you see me on FB every day, lol?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> How can you ask me that , when you see me on FB every day, lol?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Boy you are feeling frisky tonight huh


PFFFFFT!!! FINE!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PFFFFFT!!! FINE!!!



Lol I win!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I think you should move closer to Savannah, so that Elaine and I can have lunches and dinners together. Maybe even Tucker can use my Bugs as a chew toy, lol.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give a big kudo's to your new administration..
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...



I've been elected Treasurer. Free dranks for everybody!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I've been elected Treasurer. Free dranks for everybody!!


bout time. I was bout to dry up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll forward the requisition in to Mrs. Bubbette........Gonna have to leave it up to you to explain the need for said expenditure!!



My bass boat is great for most situations, but i want a boat that i can flounder gig/pond fish out of. It needs to be about 16 or so feet long, stable platform on the bow, draft less than 5 inches, and maybe a 20-40mph outboard.


How did that sound? Think she'll go for it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I think you should move closer to Savannah, so that Elaine and I can have lunches and dinners together. Maybe even Tucker can use my Bugs as a chew toy, lol.


Hmmmm.........Not so sure a combination of you and her............I'm just going to quit while I'm...........Nevermind!!........I'm really tired, and I think it is time for bed!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My bass boat is great for most situations, but i want a boat that i can flounder gig/pond fish out of. It needs to be about 16 or so feet long, stable platform on the bow, draft less than 5 inches, and maybe a 20-40mph outboard.
> 
> 
> How did that sound? Think she'll go for it?


You sold me Bro!!......You want me to put in a good word for ya??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My bass boat is great for most situations, but i want a boat that i can flounder gig/pond fish out of. It needs to be about 16 or so feet long, stable platform on the bow, draft less than 5 inches, and maybe a 20-40mph outboard.
> 
> 
> How did that sound? Think she'll go for it?


Put your current boat on the marketplace!! You'll only get a bout 50 phone calls with stupid questions and lowballers offering you about 1/4 of what it's worth, then there'll be the idjits in El Paso Texas wondering if you'll deliver it......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You sold me Bro!!......You want me to put in a good word for ya??


Yes, please! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put your current boat on the marketplace!! You'll only get a bout 50 phone calls with stupid questions and lowballers offering you about 1/4 of what it's worth, then there'll be the idjits in El Paso Texas wondering if you'll deliver it......



But...but.... i need to keep the bass boat too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2011)

night ya'll!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2011)

Good morning! Just checkin in. Fed a hungry baby and the nurse gave me something to help me go back to sleep. Yee Haw.

Hope y'all are behavin'!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Good morning! Just checkin in. Fed a hungry baby and the nurse gave me something to help me go back to sleep. Yee Haw.
> 
> Hope y'all are behavin'!



Hey mama! Rest up - soon there won't be any rest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So sushi is highly recommend by the Surgeon General?



Did the SG have sturgeon?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> MMMM cold cheese pizza....



defrost the frozen pizza before eating.  



CortGirl said:


> Good morning! Just checkin in. Fed a hungry baby and the nurse gave me something to help me go back to sleep. Yee Haw.
> 
> Hope y'all are behavin'!



Not behavin' here but having fun.   Glad you and the newest driveler are doing fine.  

Okay it is the 







and time for 






and a special b'fast






while we wait for the invite from the BBQ to try what is coming out of the smoker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Good morning! Just checkin in. Fed a hungry baby and the nurse gave me something to help me go back to sleep. Yee Haw.
> 
> Hope y'all are behavin'!



Hey Sugar Plum, you done good..


gobbleinwoods said:


> defrost the frozen pizza before eating.
> 
> .


 NOW YOU TELL ME!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

*wake uuuup knuckleheads!!!*


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *wake uuuup knuckleheads!!!*



subtle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> suitable.



Thank you!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you!!!



spelling never was a strong point.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2011)

I AM awake.  Been awake since 5 AM, got up and washed & dried two loads of laundry, went outside and got the newspaper and checked to see if my name was on the obituary page (and lucky for me, it was not) and I continued to read the scrambled up news while eating breakfast.  It wasn't nearly as good as the plate full that gobblin showed up above though.  Just got on the computer to get any updates on Sugar Plum and her new baby.  

I see that she was up really late/early today and it sounds like everything is going well with her growing family.  Sugar Plum, you did a really good job and all of us are really proud of you too.  Looking forward to seeing even more pics as your new one continues to grow.  I was kinda thinking that "Driveler" might have been a good choice for his middle name.    

I guess that I will delay my trip up to the country until tomorrow because my Daughter just called and said that she and her hubby will be coming to Augusta later this morning so we will be having lunch together and share some quality time together especially since I won't get to see them for about a month or so due to our conflicting schedules.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Mernin' y'all! It has been a WHILE since I've been on here. How is everyone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mernin' y'all! It has been a WHILE since I've been on here. How is everyone?


Mernin' Miss Shawty Belle!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Miss Shawty Belle!!!



Howdy, Uncle Spooter!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy, Uncle Spooter!!


That feller in your aviator is just a little too close, you want for me to fire off a round or two at him??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That feller in your aviator is just a little too close, you want for me to fire off a round or two at him??



No, I like this one.  But you could get the ex if you wanted to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> No, I like this one.  But you could get the ex if you wanted to.


Nope, can't see him, but I can see you're aviator. Let me send one down range, please, just one, please huh please!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, can't see him, but I can see you're aviator. Let me send one down range, please, just one, please huh please!!!



Don't you have a stray cat or something to shoot at?  I'd really like for this guy to be un-holey.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *wake uuuup knuckleheads!!!*



Nooooooo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't you have a stray cat or something to shoot at?  I'd really like for this guy to be un-holey.



Nope, I use the water hose on them. Want me to use the water hose on him instead? I have a table I can use...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *wake uuuup knuckleheads!!!*



Some of us are already up... making knuckleheaded decisions.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I use the water hose on them. Want me to use the water hose on him instead? I have a table I can use...



Ugh, fine. You may used the water hose. But don't be surprised if he comes after you with a hot piece of metal. ;
)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ugh, fine. You may used the water hose. But don't be surprised if he comes after you with a hot piece of metal. ;
> )



LOL..........you clearly missed my point.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some of us are already up... making knuckleheaded decisions.



Time to go to the lake for some boating?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to go to the lake for some boating?



Nope, he's trying to decide whether to go hoola-hooping or jug fishing...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> LOL..........you clearly missed my point.



Don't you know not to tease a redhead before her first cup of coffee is finished and sunk in real good? Yes, I completely missed the point. What was it?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mernin' y'all! It has been a WHILE since I've been on here. How is everyone?



Happy Birthday youngin'.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't you know not to tease a redhead before her first cup of coffee is finished and sunk in real good? Yes, I completely missed the point. What was it?



Not up to date on interrogation techniques huh??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Happy Birthday youngin'.....



Thank you, Yara! When y'all comin't to visit us this way?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not up to date on interrogation techniques huh??



Evidently not... lol


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to go to the lake for some boating?



Lake party starts at 2pm and I still got room on the boat. You in??? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he's trying to decide whether to go hoola-hooping or jug fishing...



I will have time to do both. I can multi-task on da boat.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thank you, Yara! When y'all comin't to visit us this way?
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not... lol



That's rather difficult right now sweetie. As soon as things get back to normal, we will come have dinner with you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Happy Birthday youngin'.....


Don't you mean "belated"??? 

BTW, it looks like Otis is examining your qualifications in your avatar!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I will have time to do both. I can multi-task on da boat.



That's a useless statement without pics!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That's a useless statement without pics!



You will regret asking for that one...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

mornin fellers


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> That's rather difficult right now sweetie. As soon as things get back to normal, we will come have dinner with you.



 Normal is overrated.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you mean "belated"???
> 
> BTW, it looks like Otis is examining your qualifications in your avatar!!



Oh hush. I knew what she meant. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You will regret asking for that one...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> mornin fellers


Why are you callin' Yara and Ga Belle fellers??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you callin' Yara and Ga Belle fellers??



I refer to all drivelers as fellers. Besides, what's the female equivelent of feller? Fellia?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> mornin fellers



Morning!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you callin' Yara and Ga Belle fellers??



You are just itchin' to start something, ain't ya? 



Kendallbearden said:


> I refer to all drivelers as fellers. Besides, what's the female equivelent of feller? Fellia?



So many jokes...so little time...and one good banning in the future....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I refer to all drivelers as fellers. Besides, what's the female equivelent of feller? Fellia?



Dang dis-placed yankees........
Down here we say ma'am...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you mean "belated"???
> 
> BTW, it looks like Otis is examining your qualifications in your avatar!!


Has your wife changed your vitamins or something? 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Normal is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hush. I knew what she meant.


Xoxoxoxoxoox


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you callin' Yara and Ga Belle fellers??



There ya go again, feeling invincible huh.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> So many jokes...so little time...and one good banning in the future....



I can't make none. I done been told by the powers above that i gotta tone it down. 

It's a conspiracy i tell ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Has your wife changed your vitamins or something?
> 
> 
> Xoxoxoxoxoox
> ...


Don't make me come down there!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Has your wife changed your vitamins or something?
> 
> 
> Xoxoxoxoxoox
> ...



He may believe no one has a red  button.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He may believe no one has a red  button.


You'd be surprised what I know... Want me to tell you whose next to get banded?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang dis-placed yankees........
> Down here we say ma'am...



He sho nuff is tryin to 

Ain't nothin yankee in my house but the candles. And they wouldn't be here if i had it my way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> He sho nuff is tryin to
> 
> Ain't nothin yankee in my house but the candles. And they wouldn't be here if i had it my way.


So, whatchu got against yankees??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I can't make none. I done been told by the powers above that i gotta tone it down.
> 
> It's a conspiracy i tell ya!











Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make me come down there!!!



What're you gonna do? Me and Yara are the two shortest women on the forum, and we could so beat you up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What're you gonna do? Me and Yara are the two shortest women on the forum, and we could so beat you up.



You are short,,,,,,,,Yara is just right..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That's a useless statement without pics!



I gots plenty of pics 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You will regret asking for that one...



Yes, yes  she will. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd be surprised what I know... Want me to tell you whose next to get banded?



Waiting...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I gots plenty of pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, whatchu got against yankees??



ain't got nothin against them. They're useful in society. They're good at puttin on ruffs, and paakin caas, and even making coooffee. I'm just sayin that I ain't one, and i ain't got no use for one here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ain't got nothin against them. They're useful in society. They're good at puttin on ruffs, and paakin caas, and even making coooffee. I'm just sayin that I ain't one, and i ain't got no use for one here.



Sooo, you don't like Yara??? but, but, but,,,,,,she's so cute!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM sent.



feel free to send that pm my way too 

you done got me curious


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 6, 2011)

good mornin to you good mornin to you


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM sent.



Yep... looks like a certain someone might be wandering into those crosshairs and don't even know it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep... looks like a certain someone might be wandering into those crosshairs and don't even know it.


Well, he can't say he wasn't told to "tone it down"..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> feel free to send that pm my way too
> 
> you done got me curious



That's on a need-to-know basis.... and you don't need to know. 






Yet...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep... looks like a certain someone might be wandering into those crosshairs and don't even know it.



shhhhhh. He'll find out 

of course, i gotta get out of em first


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's on a need-to-know basis.... and you don't need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So busy spinnin his head lookin around he's completely missed the laser dot on his chest...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So busy spinnin his head lookin around he's completely missed the laser dot on his chest...



Or the man over behind the tree holding the tomahawk.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

all you fellers see how they treat me? 


















and i ain't even done nothin


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make me come down there!!!


That tickled ... like you'd have the nerve to


gobbleinwoods said:


> He may believe no one has a red  button.


I think he got some lovin and is now feeling rather special


Kendallbearden said:


> He sho nuff is tryin to
> 
> Ain't nothin yankee in my house but the candles. And they wouldn't be here if i had it my way.


HEY WATCH IT THERE BUD I'M A YANKEE!!!


GeorgiaBelle said:


> What're you gonna do? Me and Yara are the two shortest women on the forum, and we could so beat you up.


Too easy Dani, just too easy.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are short,,,,,,,,Yara is just right..


No comment, must not get banned, no comment, must not get banned,  dont do it Yara, dont do it!


Kendallbearden said:


> ain't got nothin against them. They're useful in society. They're good at puttin on ruffs, and paakin caas, and even making coooffee. I'm just sayin that I ain't one, and i ain't got no use for one here.




Papa Nic where are youuuuuuuu?????????


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Papa Nic where are youuuuuuuu?????????



i said i aint got nothin against em


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That's a useless statement without pics!


Careful what you ask for!!



Kendallbearden said:


> feel free to send that pm my way too
> 
> you done got me curious


Look in the mirror maybe??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Look in the mirror maybe??



See...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh this hurts bad .... I think I need a doctor. Yup no bandaide big enough for this bruise ... brought to you by Kendall. If' y'all need me, i'll be drowning in the creek ... no life jacket needed.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone seen JD lately? 

He was supposed to be bringing me a few bags of dried molasses since duck season is only a few months away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Oh this hurts bad .... I think I need a doctor. Yup no bandaide big enough for this bruise ... brought to you by Kendall. If' y'all need me, i'll be drowning in the creek ... no life jacket needed.



I am certified in CPR..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Careful what you ask for!!



Whatchoo talkin' 'bout Willis???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2011)

Just passin thru....Good mornin folks!!! 

Gonna go see Mom and Dad, haven't seen them in a while. MizT, J-man, and I are gonna go cook up some good vittles fer'em, spend the night tonight and tomorrow with them. 

On the menu for tonight:

Venison tenderloin medallions, lightly breaded and pan fried.
Cabbage with stewed maters(kind of spicy/sweet).
Fresh Corn on the cob.
Mashed taters.
Fresh sliced Cantaloupe, vidalia onions, maters, pickled peppers.
Homemade biscuits.
and Dessert, maybe some homemade ice cream.

Breakfast tomorrow:

Fresh blueberry pancakes, country sausage, cantaloupe.

Lunch tomorrow:

Skrimp Po-boys

Y'all have Great week-end!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

well my wonderful call week continues. Nothing like waking up to the sound of a beeper going off. Anyway, auto accident victim is all fixed up now. 
Thinking about making some chicken salad for lunch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

Picked the last of the Beefsteak maters out of the garden after I got done mowing (bush hogging is more like it) the grass. Took the maters and some vidalia unyon and put em on some bread with some dukes mayernaze, a slice of provalone some s&p and slapped em' together. Made my mouth happy happy happy!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2011)

Woot Woot!! We get to go home today!



Hope all is well in your worlds, fellow drivelers!

(I finally figured out how to post pics from my phone!!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeehawwww!!! Nothin like bringin a new Family member home!

Good lookin baby boy you got there Ms Cort


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Woot Woot!! We get to go home today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine lookin young man you got there Sugar Plum..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Woot Woot!! We get to go home today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats again, CG!!!
You sure you don't want to get one LAST good night of sleep before going home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well my wonderful call week continues. Nothing like waking up to the sound of a beeper going off. Anyway, auto accident victim is all fixed up now.
> Thinking about making some chicken salad for lunch.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Picked the last of the Beefsteak maters out of the garden after I got done mowing (bush hogging is more like it) the grass. Took the maters and some vidalia unyon and put em on some bread with some dukes mayernaze, a slice of provalone some s&p and slapped em' together. Made my mouth happy happy happy!!!



Turkey, lettuce, mater sammich before we head out to visit!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I refer to all drivelers as fellers. Besides, what's the female equivelent of feller? Fellia?


So many things I could do with that....


GeorgiaBelle said:


> So many jokes...so little time...and one good banning in the future....


Yep 


Kendallbearden said:


> I can't make none. I done been told by the powers above that i gotta tone it down.
> 
> It's a conspiracy i tell ya!


Told ya me and Quack are the only unbandables. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd be surprised what I know... Want me to tell you whose next to get banded?


Ain't me 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So busy spinnin his head lookin around he's completely missed the laser dot on his chest...





rhbama3 said:


> well my wonderful call week continues. Nothing like waking up to the sound of a beeper going off. Anyway, auto accident victim is all fixed up now.
> Thinking about making some chicken salad for lunch.


Thankfully mine didn't go off last night.


CortGirl said:


> Woot Woot!! We get to go home today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2011)

Later y'all....have a good'un


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Told ya me and Quack are the only unbandables.



don't you worry yourself about it, i assure you i ain't going no wheres


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Woot Woot!! We get to go home today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome. Welcome to the world little driveler 

Congrats again, mom.


----------



## Self! (Aug 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I can't make none. I done been told by the powers above that i gotta tone it down.
> 
> It's a conspiracy i tell ya!





 You got "the PM"


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2011)

G'afternoon Bonney


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thunderboomers,lightning and a little rain down here on my end of the swamp.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> You got "the PM"



how would you know anything about that now, newcomer?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I've been elected Treasurer. Free dranks for everybody!!



What happened to the Air Defense Ministry?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Good morning! Just checkin in. Fed a hungry baby and the nurse gave me something to help me go back to sleep. Yee Haw.
> 
> Hope y'all are behavin'!



Woo Hoo...  Congrats Cort!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2011)

Latest work from the woodshop...spent the last 2 days (actually nights) in there.


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2011)

Real nice work Boneboy


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Cody!   It's like mental therapy for me...the more I'm in the shop the more I drink beer and play with power tools!   


If anyone has any deer antlers that they no longer want, let me know please...small, big, broken, doesn't matter.      Antler turns easier than wood or plastics.  Finishes nicer too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2011)

Wowsers, it's dead in here . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

Not much goin` on, Quack. Good day for a tall glass of iced down bourbon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

Thunder happening so I spread insect control on the yard and someone is stealing my moisture.   Who is getting the rain?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not much goin` on, Quack. Good day for a tall glass of iced down bourbon.





Wish I could join ya, stuck at work til 7am!!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm here. Start the party.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I'm here. Start the party.





Build us a fire.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Build us a fire.



umm............. can you hold off on that fire for a little while? I tried to convince Bubbette that i needed a new pond fishing/frog gigging/flounder fishing boat. I'd say i have a better chance of getting thrown on the fire than i do getting the boat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> umm............. can you hold off on that fire for a little while? I tried to convince Bubbette that i needed a new pond fishing/frog gigging/flounder fishing boat. I'd say i have a better chance of getting thrown on the fire than i do getting the boat.





Yea, we can wait a spell. Too hot anyway. We could all gather at the creek. Reckon` she would try to drown you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, we can wait a spell. Too hot anyway. We could all gather at the creek. Reckon` she would try to drown you?



no doubt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

Always good to have two boats, just in case something happens to one... Tell her that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

Two trucks too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Always good to have two boats, just in case something happens to one... Tell her that?





Nicodemus said:


> Two trucks too...



You trying to get me killed?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You trying to get me killed?





Just tryin` to help!!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, we can wait a spell. Too hot anyway. We could all gather at the creek. Reckon` she would try to drown you?



Can I bring my flyrod?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Can I bring my flyrod?





Sure! Bring food too!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure! Bring food too!



sushi ok?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

pbradley said:


> sushi ok?





Only if you plan to use it for bait. 

Be hard to fight the gnats off it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Can I bring my flyrod?



we normally use spinning rods down here to throw lures into tree tops but i'll be happy to watch you shake a snake out of a tree with a flyrod.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we normally use spinning rods down here to throw lures into tree tops but i'll be happy to watch you shake a snake out of a tree with a flyrod.



ever helpful.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2011)

I take back every bad thing I've ever said concerning the mental capacity of Wobbert-Woo's winderliker Woozer.

I cooked a bunch of beef short ribs for supper tonight. Figuring that Reese would like a few bones to munch on, I took them out to her. Held the first one out expecting to hear munching and crunching and see a tail wagging.

Nope, stoopid dog swallows it whole and then sits waiting for another. 

I pray she digests it fairly well because I will not pay a vet bill for a dog dumber than a Woozer.


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2011)

Hole-ie cow it rained _AGAIN_ today.



Thats twice in one month yall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I take back every bad thing I've ever said concerning the mental capacity of Wobbert-Woo's winderliker Woozer.
> 
> I cooked a bunch of beef short ribs for supper tonight. Figuring that Reese would like a few bones to munch on, I took them out to her. Held the first one out expecting to hear munching and crunching and see a tail wagging.
> 
> ...


Impressive isn't it?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I take back every bad thing I've ever said concerning the mental capacity of Wobbert-Woo's winderliker Woozer.
> 
> I cooked a bunch of beef short ribs for supper tonight. Figuring that Reese would like a few bones to munch on, I took them out to her. Held the first one out expecting to hear munching and crunching and see a tail wagging.
> 
> ...




Uhmmmm... Bugs???   We GOTTA do something about that avatar of yours.  Everytime I see it I think you're reaching into some REALLY NASTY dishwasher.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Hole-ie cow it rained _AGAIN_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats twice in one month yall.



lucky you. Its been just missing me here.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Impressive isn't it?




No  danged dog 




Tag-a-long said:


> Uhmmmm... Bugs???   We GOTTA do something about that avatar of yours.  Everytime I see it I think you're reaching into some REALLY NASTY dishwasher.




Iz touching piggy nose.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Uhmmmm... Bugs???   We GOTTA do something about that avatar of yours.  Everytime I see it I think you're reaching into some REALLY NASTY dishwasher.



Hey....... you may be on to something!
I've heard of people cooking salmon in a dishwasher, i wonder if you could cook a pig in one? I mean if you take out the top rack and push hard enough, it would fit!


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I take back every bad thing I've ever said concerning the mental capacity of Wobbert-Woo's winderliker Woozer.
> 
> I cooked a bunch of beef short ribs for supper tonight. Figuring that Reese would like a few bones to munch on, I took them out to her. Held the first one out expecting to hear munching and crunching and see a tail wagging.
> 
> ...



Better give her some battery acid to help digest that thing.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Iz touching piggy nose.



Yeah ... I can see it after I look close but that dang thing catches me off guard every time!  



rhbama3 said:


> Hey....... you may be on to something!
> I've heard of people cooking salmon in a dishwasher, i wonder if you could cook a pig in one? I mean if you take out the top rack and push hard enough, it would fit!



Well if it was in MY dishwasher it'd be hot enough you could at least scald it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I take back every bad thing I've ever said concerning the mental capacity of Wobbert-Woo's winderliker Woozer.
> 
> I cooked a bunch of beef short ribs for supper tonight. Figuring that Reese would like a few bones to munch on, I took them out to her. Held the first one out expecting to hear munching and crunching and see a tail wagging.
> 
> ...



ouch


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know why, but "50 First Dates" is one of those movies i never get tired of watching. 

Hiya, CortGirl! 
I figured you'd be asleep most of the day!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2011)

What's happenin' y'all? My sweet nurse lady convinced me to stay and "rest up" for another night...as soon as she said "Ambien" I said YES!!

Hope all is well. Rex is doing great and other than low iron levels- I'm good too! 

I finally figured out how to post a pic from my phone!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your family, on the new baby boy, Cortney! Good to hear all is well. Best of health to the little one. 

We send our regards!!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> What's happenin' y'all? My sweet nurse lady convinced me to stay and "rest up" for another night...as soon as she said "Ambien" I said YES!!
> 
> Hope all is well. Rex is doing great and other than low iron levels- I'm good too!
> 
> I finally figured out how to post a pic from my phone!



awesome! so good to see y'all doing well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know why, but "50 First Dates" is one of those movies i never get tired of watching.


Wouldn't have anything to do with Drew would it??



CortGirl said:


> What's happenin' y'all? My sweet nurse lady convinced me to stay and "rest up" for another night...as soon as she said "Ambien" I said YES!!
> 
> Hope all is well. Rex is doing great and other than low iron levels- I'm good too!
> 
> I finally figured out how to post a pic from my phone!


Hiya Cort!!.........Glad to hear Ya'll are doing well!!

I have been convinced to spend the night in a hospital one time before!!........Nothing like the persuasion of meds!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> What's happenin' y'all? My sweet nurse lady convinced me to stay and "rest up" for another night...as soon as she said "Ambien" I said YES!!
> 
> Hope all is well. Rex is doing great and other than low iron levels- I'm good too!
> 
> I finally figured out how to post a pic from my phone!



Ahem......
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6188648&postcount=197


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wouldn't have anything to do with Drew would it??
> 
> Hiya Cort!!.........Glad to hear Ya'll are doing well!!
> 
> I have been convinced to spend the night in a hospital one time before!!........Nothing like the persuasion of meds!!



Naw, it's strategery tonight. Bubbette is still bowed up about the boat so a chick flick was in order.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

Iron needed?   Sounds like a little venison should be on the menu.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, it's strategery tonight. Bubbette is still bowed up about the boat so a chick flick was in order.



  but in the whipped way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but in the whipped way.



Dude, i'm in survival mode!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, it's strategery tonight. Bubbette is still bowed up about the boat so a chick flick was in order.


Man on a mission!!.......I like it!! Best of luck to ya Bro!!.........At least the scenery is good in that one!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude, i'm in survival mode!



Do you need a pair?

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/mens/pants/pleated.jsp


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you need a pair?
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/mens/pants/pleated.jsp



I've been married 22 years. You can't hurt me.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ahem......
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6188648&postcount=197



I thought I had it then...never got it to work. Phlbbt!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats Ms. Cort.  Glad you and baby are doing well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ahem......
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6188648&postcount=197


She got it right on the first time....You just didn't go back far enough!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6188633&postcount=194


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She got it right on the first time....You just didn't go back far enough!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6188633&postcount=194



I'm confused. I thought she was excited about getting to go home today and i posted that she oughta get one last night of good sleep. 
Don't matter, she's gonna be zonked out soon either way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm confused. I thought she was excited about getting to go home today and i posted that she oughta get one last night of good sleep.
> Don't matter, she's gonna be zonked out soon either way.


I think she took your advice!!........The promise of sleep meds from the nurse didn't hurt none either!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm confused. I thought she was excited about getting to go home today and i posted that she oughta get one last night of good sleep.
> Don't matter, she's gonna be zonked out soon either way.



I'm confused too. I just found the "guest" access to the web, so I was posting everything on my tiny cell phone screen before...never realized it worked! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think she took your advice!!........The promise of sleep meds from the nurse didn't hurt none either!!



I definitely took someone's advice...the more I thought about it, the more I realized it would be better to just let them help me while they were willing. Plus, the offered more meds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm confused too. I just found the "guest" access to the web, so I was posting everything on my tiny cell phone screen before...never realized it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely took someone's advice...the more I thought about it, the more I realized it would be better to just let them help me while they were willing. Plus, the offered more meds





Mmmmmmmm . . . drugs!!  Surprised Boneboy hasn't stopped by to see ya . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm . . . drugs!!  Surprised Boneboy hasn't stopped by to see ya . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm . . . drugs!!  Surprised Boneboy hasn't stopped by to see ya . .





CortGirl said:


>



What...and leave the pharmacy unattended?      Congrats Cort...he's a beautiful looking baby.  Glad everyone is fine and healthy!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm confused too. I just found the "guest" access to the web, so I was posting everything on my tiny cell phone screen before...never realized it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely took someone's advice...the more I thought about it, the more I realized it would be better to just let them help me while they were willing. Plus, the offered more meds


Nothing like being comfortable without pain!!.........The thought of a good nights sleep doesn't hurt much either!!........Speaking of that reminds me!!......Good night folks!!


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2011)

G'night Rutt. Congrats Cort. Hey yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 7, 2011)

*Sunday morning cofee*

Top of the morning Governors!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Top of the morning Governors!



Thanks tripod.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2011)

HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU !!!!

Looks like it is going to be a fine day with temps in the mid 40's today.  Now that is "shirt-sleeve" type weather for sure.  Hope all of you have a good day and a safe one.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 7, 2011)

I gots the chiggers.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 7, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I gots the chiggers.



well choot'em.


----------



## Buck (Aug 7, 2011)

Anybody know what happened to Sultan of Slime?  I just saw where his status says Guest?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I gots the chiggers.




You know how to stop that from ever happenin` again?




Buck said:


> Anybody know what happened to Sultan of Slime?  I just saw where his status says Guest?



The other day, he asked to have his membership removed. Don`t know why.


----------



## Buck (Aug 7, 2011)

Bummer, thanks Nick...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2011)

Glenn, we`re hopin` he`ll come back.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2011)

Morning everyone. Quick driveby.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 7, 2011)

Top'o the morning to yall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2011)

Mornin` Boss. Fine lookin` spread you had yesterday.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Nic.  I just pulled another 8 butts off at 6 this morning.  Gotta throw some yard bird on there in a little while.  Im just ready to get it over with and try to get some rest today.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU !!!!
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a fine day with temps in the mid 40's today.  Now that is "shirt-sleeve" type weather for sure.  Hope all of you have a good day and a safe one.



Man... I don't know what planet you're on ... but I want to come for an extended visit!     Worked Tucker for about 30-45 minutes this morning and was soaked.  

Morning ya'll!!  I'm off for another cup of coffee ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

Yawnnnnnnnnn,,,,strettttttttttttch,,,,,,,dang, haven't slept this good or this late in ages. 

What's gwine on in hyeauhhh??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Mernin shuggums...

I ain't non-too impressed with your bouncin jack,,,,,umm donkey though...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin shuggums...
> 
> I ain't non-too impressed with your bouncin jack,,,,,umm donkey though...


Hi........... popped in before I start doing some canning............... Uuuummmmm, well, he just "screamed" try me...........


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 7, 2011)

Dang truck battery is dead again...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 7, 2011)

Watching "Toddlers and Tiaras". They were introducing the judges. One of em is a *GUY* named "Remington". 

Somewhere in Arkansas, there's an old man sitting in the corner of a field cradling a shotgun and still crying his eyes out.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 7, 2011)

Afternoon drivelers. I slept in this morning because hula-hooping is tough work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Afternoon drivelers. I slept in this morning because hula-hooping is tough work.


PBradley and I are working on the development of a URB. Would you mind if we add your name and Otis/Bonnie's name to the list of test subjects?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2011)

We actually had some rain fall! Not much, but its better than nothing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We actually had some rain fall! Not much, but its better than nothing.


Can you send some this way please..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2011)

13 more hours of call. Go clock go!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 13 more hours of call. Go clock go!!!



If you pull up the Badger video it will go so much quicker!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2011)

It has been slow in here today! Afternoon y'all!


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> It has been slow in here today! Afternoon y'all!



Hey, how have you been?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

Just an FYI, for those of you that are close enough.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6191184#post6191184


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just an FYI, for those of you that are close enough.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6191184#post6191184





If I had to go up there to take another test, I would join ya`ll. Ain`t that the one we met at that night?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I had to go up there to take another test, I would join ya`ll. Ain`t that the one we met at that night?



Yes sir. You sure you can't get em' to find some sort of test for you?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey, how have you been?



Doing well. Yourself? I see you've been endowed with the power of the red button...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes sir. You sure you can't get em' to find some sort of test for you?




I believe my days of tests are over. Done got too old, and wore down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I believe my days of tests are over. Done got too old, and wore down.


We could come up with a test for you!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We could come up with a test for you!!





Does it involve cuttin` up liberals??


----------



## pbradley (Aug 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just an FYI, for those of you that are close enough.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6191184#post6191184


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Does it involve cuttin` up liberals??



Well, it will be in Conyers, and that place is slap eat up with them..


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Doing well. Yourself? I see you've been endowed with the power of the red button...



Doin good here. Yes ma'am i dont know who's idea it was but they went and gave me the red button ..... its okay though, i havent messed up and killed the fourm ... yet.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Doin good here. Yes ma'am i dont know who's idea it was but they went and gave me the red button ..... its okay though, i havent messed up and killed the fourm ... yet.



keyword yet


----------



## pbradley (Aug 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Doin good here. Yes ma'am i dont know who's idea it was but they went and gave me the red button ..... its okay though, i havent messed up and killed the fourm ... yet.



That is because your kung fu is weak.


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2011)

pbradley said:


> That is because your kung fu is weak.



Thats what i keep yall thinking .... just wait till i get done with my "ban all" button ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Thats what i keep yall thinking .... just wait till i get done with my "ban all" button ...


I bet our URB will be complete before your BAB......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2011)

never mind, check ya'll later...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2011)

Howdy-Doo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Thats what i keep yall thinking .... just wait till i get done with my "ban all" button ...



Well..... that oughta make moderatin' a whole lot easier.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

Whooooooooot!!!!  Only 10hrs and 40 min to go!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot!!!!  Only 10hrs and 40 min to go!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2011)

~~giggle~~giggle~~


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~~giggle~~giggle~~



ok


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~~giggle~~giggle~~


Hello Darlin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~~giggle~~giggle~~



Keebs, are you on a trampoline again? 


Man, how can i get banned from a Kent State football forum if they don't even HAVE a football forum to join? 
 Disgraceful....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> ok






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!


 HiyaRutt!!  I swear, that youtube of the dancing lab looks like Tucker!!  I KNOW ya'll could get him to do it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~~giggle~~giggle~~






Oh Laaaaaaawd . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaawd . . .



Gettin close


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HiyaRutt!!  I swear, that youtube of the dancing Golden looks like Tucker!!  I KNOW ya'll could get him to do it!!


It does look a lot like Tucker, but I don't see me or him doing that anytime soon!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Gettin close


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaawd . . .





RUTTNBUCK said:


> It does look a lot like Tucker, but I don't see me or him doing that  anytime soon!!


If not you, then Tag!!!

ok, ya'lll hold it down, I'm outta here, see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If not you, then Tag!!!
> 
> ok, ya'lll hold it down, I'm outta here, see ya'll tomorrow!


Before you scoot out of here could you do something with that avatar!!..........Blasted thing crosses my eyes up!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Quack!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Hey Quack!






Whaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Before you scoot out of here could you do something with that avatar!!..........Blasted thing crosses my eyes up!!



Before YOU scoot out of here could you do something with that avatar!!..........Blasted thing crosses my eyes up!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???





Just got access to a 45 acre private pond out here, more ducks than I can count with both shoes off...guy wants them deader than dead this fall

wanna play?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Just got access to a 45 acre private pond out here, more ducks than I can count with both shoes off...guy wants them deader than dead this fall
> 
> wanna play?






Depends, what's it gonna cost me in favours??




Don't forget Dawn's birthday tomorrow!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Depends, what's it gonna cost me in favours??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not


----------



## Self! (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Depends, what's it gonna cost me in favours??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I got a fix for both of these! A one way ticket out here to hunt ducks...you get to kill evil birds with green heads...and Dawn ain't got to put up you that week. It is a win - win!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have not




Stawker . . .





William H Bonney said:


> I got a fix for both of these! A one way ticket out here to hunt ducks...you get to kill evil birds with green heads...and Dawn ain't got to put up you that week. It is a win - win!





Ya think we could at least wait til season comes in??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Just got access to a 45 acre private pond out here, more ducks than I can count with both shoes off.


Didn't know you could count past your fingers!!.......Good to see you have progressed to taking your shoes off, and using your toes for something else besides climbing trees!!

Just be careful with your new found talent!!.........If you hang around Mark to long..........He is bound to shoot one or two of those toes off!!....Then where would you be??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 7, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Just got access to a 45 acre private pond out here, more ducks than I can count with both shoes off...guy wants them deader than dead this fall
> 
> wanna play?


Ohhh pick me!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Stawker . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trained by the best


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2011)

Good night fellers....watchin some TV for a while before I sack out!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didn't know you could count past your fingers!!.......Good to see you have progressed to taking your shoes off, and using your toes for something else besides climbing trees!!
> 
> Just be careful with your new found talent!!.........If you hang around Mark to long..........He is bound to shoot one or two of those toes off!!....Then where would you be??


  Looking for a 43 acre pond??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looking for a 43 acre pond??



Jet fuel genius


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

Guess I'll read my book . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well..... that oughta make moderatin' a whole lot easier.


I would think so


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll read my book . . .



What colors are you using tonight?


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess everybody checked in early tonight.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What colors are you using tonight?



fuchsia


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 8, 2011)

you still looking thru them cracker jacks for your URB prize?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> you still looking thru them cracker jacks for your URB prize?


Meebe........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meebe........






What's a matter shugums, can't sleep??  You want Quackers to fix you some warm milk so you can go to beddy bye??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2011)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!!

I sure hope that all of you enjoyed the weekend.  Speaking of the weekend, where did it go???  It seems like only yesterday, it was still Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's a matter shugums, can't sleep??  You want Quackers to fix you some warm milk so you can go to beddy bye??



Monon 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!!
> 
> I sure hope that all of you enjoyed the weekend.  Speaking of the weekend, where did it go???  It seems like only yesterday, it was still Friday.



Mernin EE


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope everyone has a good day. Headed to Bojangles to get some breakfast.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good Morning aLL Ya'll ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2011)

i understand im 350 post short but if y'all dont care im jumpin on the driveler. good morning!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2011)

highschool here i come


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i understand im 350 post short but if y'all dont care im jumpin on the driveler. good morning!!!



How does that translate to inches??



Seth carter said:


> highschool here i come



Watch out for those Senior rings...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How does that translate to inches??
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for those Senior rings...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2011)

mmmm...about 58.3333.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good Morning Ya'll, ready or not a new week is here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> YDC here i come





Fixed it for ya son!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixed it for ya son!!



What a guy!............


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 8, 2011)

I can see it now.. Seth will be choosing Quacks nursing home and Quack aint gonna like it at all.. Seth will make sure it's a male home.. :}


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I can see it now.. Seth will be choosing Quacks nursing home and Quack aint gonna like it at all.. Seth will make sure it's a male home.. :}






I can live/die wit dat . . .


And good morning to you Ms.huntingstawkinlady!!




Wanna go for a boat wide???


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can live/die wit dat . . .
> 
> 
> And good morning to you Ms.huntingstawkinlady!!
> ...




Let me add in it is a Gay nursing home....

Sure i need to feed the fishies anyway..they said they's like some quackers today...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Let me add in it is a Gay nursing home....



That'll make twista interesting


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning aLL Ya'll ..


Good morning 


blood on the ground said:


> i understand im 350 post short but if y'all dont care im jumpin on the driveler. good morning!!!


He got the new smell to him,,   Good morning  


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning Ya'll, ready or not a new week is here.


Elllo mUd


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixed it for ya son!!




Good NighT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mornin droolers.....er...uh...I mean drivelers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give a big kudo's to your new administration..
> 
> President: Hooked on Quack
> 
> ...



First day on the job, and my boss aint even showed up yet.  Might not be that bad after all.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning folks!  I've missed a few weeks again.  What's going on around here?  Have I missed much?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good morning everybody...it's a fresh new week and I'm ready to kick some booty!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning folks!  I've missed a few weeks again.  What's going on around here?  Have I missed much?



Some new Mods, some old mods and Ms. Dawn's B'Day!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> First day on the job, and my boss aint even showed up yet.  Might not be that bad after all.


Try the Golf course,  about hole 7 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin droolers.....er...uh...I mean drivelers.


Need a bib


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning folks!  I've missed a few weeks again.  What's going on around here?  Have I missed much?



Hello stranger, you got lots of reading to do.  It will take a bit to catch up.





Morning NIC and BB96


----------



## fitfabandfree (Aug 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Some new Mods, some old mods and Ms. Dawn's B'Day!



Hey there Bones!  Thanks for the quick over view!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN!!!

  Hope it was the most amazing one ever!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Aug 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Try the Golf course,  about hole 7
> 
> Need a bib
> 
> ...



I can barely find time to stop by these days, much less go back and read it all.  My boss would probably fire me 'cause I wouldn't get anything done around here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2011)

Mornin` folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning
> 
> He got the new smell to him,,   Good morning
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin droolers.....er...uh...I mean drivelers.





fitfabandfree said:


> Morning folks!  I've missed a few weeks again.  What's going on around here?  Have I missed much?





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody...it's a fresh new week and I'm ready to kick some booty!





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.



Mornin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I can barely find time to stop by these days, much less go back and read it all.  My boss would probably fire me 'cause I wouldn't get anything done around here.



Do not get fired

Take more breaks


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2011)

OHMYGOSH. Emily isn't even a year and a half old yet, so it hasn't even been very long, but I completely forgot what it's like to have a newborn in the house. Poor Rob got his first taste of what we're up against last night...I was dealing with Rex all night while he was tending to a feverish and CRANKY Emily.

He doesn't understand why I asked where my gun was when he mentioned "more kids"


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning all again...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 8, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> OHMYGOSH. Emily isn't even a year and a half old yet, so it hasn't even been very long, but I completely forgot what it's like to have a newborn in the house. Poor Rob got his first taste of what we're up against last night...I was dealing with Rex all night while he was tending to a feverish and CRANKY Emily.
> 
> He doesn't understand why I asked where my gun was when he mentioned "more kids"



Girl take him out back and release all your frustrations!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Girl take him out back and release all your frustrations!!



 I might have to! But I'll have to be easy on him...I can't afford to lose the help!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Morning all again...


 mornin



CortGirl said:


> I might have to! But I'll have to be easy on him...I can't afford to lose the help!!



Thats what i was thinking Congrats again


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 8, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I might have to! But I'll have to be easy on him...I can't afford to lose the help!!



LOL but first tell him this is gonna hurt me worse than you...work 2 mins then rest 10 mins then get in 2 more mins and say are you rethinking your more kids right now?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning Mud....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i was thinking Congrats again



Thanks Mud! 



huntinglady74 said:


> LOL but first tell him this is gonna hurt me worse than you...work 2 mins then rest 10 mins then get in 2 more mins and say are you rethinking your more kids right now?



I like your train of thought! I can definitely handle that


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch out for those Senior rings...





mudracing101 said:


> First day on the job, and my boss aint even showed up yet.  Might not be that bad after all.


Well I'm here and on the job. Got plenty of beverages. 


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning folks!  I've missed a few weeks again.  What's going on around here?  Have I missed much?


Heyyyyyy 


boneboy96 said:


> Some new Mods, some old mods and Ms. Dawn's B'Day!


Speaking of mods, when am I getting mod powers? 


huntinglady74 said:


> LOL but first tell him this is gonna hurt me worse than you...work 2 mins then rest 10 mins then get in 2 more mins and say are you rethinking your more kids right now?





CortGirl said:


> I like your train of thought! I can definitely handle that



You women are


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> First day on the job, and my boss aint even showed up yet.  Might not be that bad after all.



I'm purty positive they'd prefer if the VPOTUS doesn't show his face either....just sayin 



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning folks!  I've missed a few weeks again.  What's going on around here?  Have I missed much?



Tons of top notch drivel!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody...it's a fresh new week and I'm ready to kick some booty!



Details  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Try the Golf course,  about hole 7
> 
> Need a bib
> 
> ...



Mornin Pops....



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.



Mornin ol man!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin



Mudro!!! 



CortGirl said:


> OHMYGOSH. Emily isn't even a year and a half old yet, so it hasn't even been very long, but I completely forgot what it's like to have a newborn in the house. Poor Rob got his first taste of what we're up against last night...I was dealing with Rex all night while he was tending to a feverish and CRANKY Emily.
> 
> He doesn't understand why I asked where my gun was when he mentioned "more kids"



Cut it off....the havin babies 



huntinglady74 said:


> Morning all again...



Mornin hl74


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I pulled a "Wobbert" last night, I must have slept with my mouth wide open & sinus's drained the whole time..........uuuuggghhhh, talk about a sore throat!
Hey Cort, do what ya gotta do to keep hubby in line!
Uuuummm, dear secretary of mine, catch all my calls & postpone my meetings until ooohh, say Wed., K? Thanks! 
going to gargle wiff salt water again................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm purty positive they'd prefer if the VPOTUS doesn't show his face either....just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fitfabandfree will check back in a couple more weeks to see what your answer was..


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think I pulled a "Wobbert" last night, I must have slept with my mouth wide open & sinus's drained the whole time..........uuuuggghhhh, talk about a sore throat!
> Hey Cort, do what ya gotta do to keep hubby in line!
> Uuuummm, dear secretary of mine, catch all my calls & postpone my meetings until ooohh, say Wed., K? Thanks!
> going to gargle wiff salt water again................



Go call Dr. Quack, he'll make ya feel better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fitfabandfree will check back in a couple more weeks to see what your answer was..




That soon?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 8, 2011)

Did someone say idjits??? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> PBradley and I are working on the development of a URB. Would you mind if we add your name and Otis/Bonnie's name to the list of test subjects?



Sure! I'm "all in" 



rhbama3 said:


> We actually had some rain fall! Not much, but its better than nothing.



You must have tried to go hunting huh?  



William H Bonney said:


> Just got access to a 45 acre private pond out here, more ducks than I can count with both shoes off...guy wants them deader than dead this fall
> 
> wanna play?



I'm your huckleberry 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.



Morning Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think I pulled a "Wobbert" last night, I must have slept with my mouth wide open & sinus's drained the whole time..........uuuuggghhhh, talk about a sore throat!
> Hey Cort, do what ya gotta do to keep hubby in line!
> Uuuummm, dear secretary of mine, catch all my calls & postpone my meetings until ooohh, say Wed., K? Thanks!
> going to gargle wiff salt water again................




uuuuggghhhh is right.....hope ya get to feelin better! 

J-man does it every night, can't really breathe through his nose his sinuses are so bad, and that's post-sinus surgery. He tells me he can't really smell anything


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> uuuuggghhhh is right.....hope ya get to feelin better!
> 
> J-man does it every night, can't really breathe through his nose his sinuses are so bad, and that's post-sinus surgery. He tells me he can't really smell anything



Tell him to smell his thumbs and get back with you on that!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> uuuuggghhhh is right.....hope ya get to feelin better!
> 
> J-man does it every night, can't really breathe through his nose his sinuses are so bad, and that's post-sinus surgery. He tells me he can't really smell anything


nasal passages clear, but stuffy, but I still have trouble smelling.... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him to smell his thumbs and get back with you on that!!


  leave that boy alone.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Go call Dr. Quack, he'll make ya feel better.


It always works..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs, are you in a contest with yourself to see which one of you can post up the worst avatar??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him to smell his thumbs and get back with you on that!!





Guh-rosssss!! 



Keebs said:


> nasal passages clear, but stuffy, but I still have trouble smelling....
> 
> 
> leave that boy alone.........



Git'em Keebsy 

Nevermind...I'll point out Mig to J-man next time we are around...he'll get a crick in his neck lookin around from then on


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2011)

just finished off some spicy skrimp sushi from Publix, did a little surgery this morning, off call and about time for a nap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

10-4, I just need to eat first....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Man, what in the world is going on?
Sultan of Slime and Stev  have quit the board. Stev even went so far as to remove every post he ever made.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs, are you in a contest with yourself to see which one of you can post up the worst avatar??


 meybe.........



Jeff C. said:


> Guh-rosssss!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Man, what in the world is going on?
> Sultan of Slime and Stev  have quit the board. Stev even went so far as to remove every post he ever made.


I saw that about Sultan but for Stev to delete everything? what's up with THAT???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think I pulled a "Wobbert" last night, I must have slept with my mouth wide open & sinus's drained the whole time..........uuuuggghhhh, talk about a sore throat!
> Hey Cort, do what ya gotta do to keep hubby in line!
> Uuuummm, dear secretary of mine, catch all my calls & postpone my meetings until ooohh, say Wed., K? Thanks!
> going to gargle wiff salt water again................


Yes ma'am ! any thing else i can do to you for you??


Turkeypaw said:


> Go call Dr. Quack, he'll make ya feel better.


He's not the doctor, he's the President , geeez


Les Miles said:


> Did someone say idjits???


 Evening Idjit



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him to smell his thumbs and get back with you on that!!





rhbama3 said:


> just finished off some spicy skrimp sushi from Publix, did a little surgery this morning, off call and about time for a nap!



Burger King today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes ma'am ! any thing else i can do to you for you??
> 
> He's not the doctor, he's the President , geeez
> Evening Idjit
> ...



Whatup MR??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatup MR??



Same ole , same ole


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Same ole , same ole


Not even new socks to put it in??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes ma'am ! any thing else i can do to you for you??
> 
> He's not the doctor, he's the President , geeez
> Evening Idjit
> ...



Uhmm Keebs , that did not come out right, my bad , i just reread it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what in the world is going on?
> Sultan of Slime and Stev  have quit the board. Stev even went so far as to remove every post he ever made.



 Yeah , what happened to the Sultan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , what happened to the Sultan



Don't have the entire story, I'm sure, but all he would say last night is, "it just ain't the same over on GON anymore".


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes ma'am ! any thing else i can do to you for you??
> He's not the doctor, he's the President , geeez
> Evening IdjitBurger King today





mudracing101 said:


> Uhmm Keebs , that did not come out right, my bad , i just reread it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have the entire story, I'm sure, but all he would say last night is, "it just ain't the same over on GON anymore".


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have the entire story, I'm sure, but all he would say last night is, "it just ain't the same over on GON anymore".



Thats a shame


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats a shame


Yep, he's a good feller, and their's always more to a story.


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Mornin yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

BLT...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin yall.



Howdy slipster!! Jared and I will get over there one of these days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2011)

There is something almost eloquently poetic watching Elfiii gracefully Ninji kick the poo out of a flamin liberal over in the PF. It's like listening to Vivaldi while watching an MMA fighter disassemble a pocket protector wearin nerd...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think I pulled a "Wobbert" last night, I must have slept with my mouth wide open & sinus's drained the whole time..........uuuuggghhhh, talk about a sore throat!
> Hey Cort, do what ya gotta do to keep hubby in line!
> Uuuummm, dear secretary of mine, catch all my calls & postpone my meetings until ooohh, say Wed., K? Thanks!
> going to gargle wiff salt water again................





Turkeypaw said:


> Go call Dr. Quack, he'll make ya feel better.






Da Doctor can cure what ails ya . . .





Jeff C. said:


> uuuuggghhhh is right.....hope ya get to feelin better!
> 
> J-man does it every night, can't really breathe through his nose his sinuses are so bad, and that's post-sinus surgery. He tells me he can't really smell anything





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him to smell his thumbs and get back with you on that!!





That comment is gonna cost ya . . . 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have the entire story, I'm sure, but all he would say last night is, "it just ain't the same over on GON anymore".





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, he's a good feller, and their's always more to a story.




Stev, I won't miss too much, SOS will be sorely missed.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is something almost eloquently poetic watching Elfiii gracefully Ninji kick the poo out of a flamin liberal over in the PF. It's like listening to Vivaldi while watching an MMA fighter disassemble a pocket protector wearin nerd...





King Elfiii is a true arteeeeeeest!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 8, 2011)

howdy fellers. Been busy, ain't been able to get on much today or yesterday. What have i missed?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stev, I won't miss too much, SOS will be sorely missed.



Well, I will miss some of Stev's more "colorful" threads. 

Got the same story from Jonathan. "Just isn't the same".  I'm glad he's at least on my Facebook page so I can keep in touch cause he's a terrific friend.  

I've got a feeling I know where he's coming from though but I don't think much can be done about it anytime soon.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2011)

who important got banned


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> who important got banned



It wasn't you so that's all you need to worry about.   

Besides, ain't nobody as important around here as Nicodemus.  

Without him, Otis would run rampant and we'd all be having nightmares.    











It's raining.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It wasn't you so that's all you need to worry about.
> 
> Besides, ain't nobody as important around here as Nicodemus.
> 
> ...





I really appreciate the kind words, but I am surely not important. I`m just me.

And it ain`t rainin` here. Cloudy and thunderin`, but we won`t get nothin` out of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rained good here, sun come out and man it got hot quick


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I really appreciate the kind words, but I am surely not important. I`m just me.
> 
> And it ain`t rainin` here. Cloudy and thunderin`, but we won`t get nothin` out of it.



I know, right?
I shoulda gone to Stewart County....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> I shoulda gone to Stewart County....


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It wasn't you so that's all you need to worry about.
> 
> Besides, ain't nobody as important around here as Nicodemus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Rained good here, sun come out and man it got hot quick



thundering here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

getting cloudy here, waiting to hear an update on a 6 or 8 car wreck in Irwinville........ ya'll say a prayer......... there was construction going on, line of cars, semi tops the hill & rams in the back of them, 2 cars burned so bad they had to get the VIN numbers to even see what kind of cars they were, 2 confirmed dead........ praying for the responders as well as the ones involved.........


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy slipster!! Jared and I will get over there one of these days


Lemme know a few days ahead of time and ill have you guys a bag of okra.


turtlebug said:


> It's raining.


It rained for about 45 seconds, got sunny .... and all heck just broke loose, wind 5 different ways, non stop thunder and lightning and now heavy rain.

glad i put a few things up before it started


Keebs said:


> getting cloudy here, waiting to hear an update on a 6 or 8 car wreck in Irwinville........ ya'll say a prayer......... there was construction going on, line of cars, semi tops the hill & rams in the back of them, 2 cars burned so bad they had to get the VIN numbers to even see what kind of cars they were, 2 confirmed dead........ praying for the responders as well as the ones involved.........



Dang, that aint good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> getting cloudy here, waiting to hear an update on a 6 or 8 car wreck in Irwinville........ ya'll say a prayer......... there was construction going on, line of cars, semi tops the hill & rams in the back of them, 2 cars burned so bad they had to get the VIN numbers to even see what kind of cars they were, 2 confirmed dead........ praying for the responders as well as the ones involved.........



Yeah , heard about that earlier from a friend that was there. It aint good. 


On another note , its 5, I'm out


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, that was wicked, i couldnt hear my TV or see out the window it was storming so hard.  The most wind i've seen since the tornado deal this spring, no joke.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2011)

that was a bad storm


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> getting cloudy here, waiting to hear an update on a 6 or 8 car wreck in Irwinville........ ya'll say a prayer......... there was construction going on, line of cars, semi tops the hill & rams in the back of them, 2 cars burned so bad they had to get the VIN numbers to even see what kind of cars they were, 2 confirmed dead........ praying for the responders as well as the ones involved.........



Wow!!! Hate to hear that...



slip said:


> Lemme know a few days ahead of time and ill have you guys a bag of okra.
> 
> It rained for about 45 seconds, got sunny .... and all heck just broke loose, wind 5 different ways, non stop thunder and lightning and now heavy rain.
> 
> ...



Will do slip.....oooooh fried okra comin up 

We got a shower, but thankfully missed all the wind this time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I missed coffee with the white screen of 'check back later' this morning so how about a round on the free tab


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I missed coffee with the white screen of 'check back later' this morning so how about a round on the free tab



That'll work!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally home from work... Been a long one today.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Finally home from work... Been a long one today.



I'm still at work!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm still at work!



Yeah but did you go in at 6 this morn???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Finally home from work... Been a long one today.


Same here, and I actually had  to work while I was there!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here, and I actually had  to work while I was there!!



Well i pretended to work real hard!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah but did you go in at 6 this morn???



nope...noon.  But I gotta be here at 10am tomorrow and I'm here til 10pm tonight.


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Watching another storm roll in fron the north, man there are a ton of giant bats out tonight!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 8, 2011)

Well i gotta be back at 6am! nanny nanny boo boo stick your head in poo poo!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i gotta be back at 6am! nanny nanny boo boo stick your head in poo poo!



personal attack...personal attack!  Citizen's arrest...citizen's arrest!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

well, so far, I did know one of those that were killed in the wreck.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i pretended to work real hard!


I couldn't get out of it. training a new hire today!!........I hate training new folks.........It's easier to just do the work yourself without having to explain everything as you go



boneboy96 said:


> personal attack...personal attack!  Citizen's arrest...citizen's arrest!






Keebs said:


> well, so far, I did know one of those that were killed in the wreck.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Finally home from work... Been a long one today.





boneboy96 said:


> I'm still at work!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here, and I actually had  to work while I was there!!



Evenin' boys!!! I've been NETWORKING all day, so far it's paid off. I'm set up for relatively busy Fall  



slip said:


> Watching another storm roll in fron the north, man there are a ton of giant bats out tonight!



Looks like it's could be a big'un too, slip!!!  



Keebs said:


> well, so far, I did know one of those that were killed in the wreck.......




Dannnng!!


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well, so far, I did know one of those that were killed in the wreck.......


Sorry Keebs.


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's could be a big'un too, slip!!!



 I was going to walk the dogs, but with all the lightning popping off ... they can wait.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well, so far, I did know one of those that were killed in the wreck.......



That's terrible.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Sorry Keebs.
> 
> 
> I was going to walk the dogs, but with all the lightning popping off ... they can wait.



Yep...we are getting rain here now, but there is definitely a light show going on. I got lucky and took them out just before it started


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I couldn't get out of it. training a new hire today!!........I hate training new folks.........It's easier to just do the work yourself without having to explain everything as you go




http://www.walb.com/story/15229275/massive-traffic-accident-kills-at-least-one?redirected=true
the one that was life-flighted out had neck issues and his wife worked with my niece at the local EMC office.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well, so far, I did know one of those that were killed in the wreck.......


Sorry to hear about that


----------



## Self! (Aug 8, 2011)

Once upon a time, in a galaxy not so far away....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 8, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Once upon a time, in a galaxy not so far away....



Quit drinking that stuff


----------



## Self! (Aug 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quit drinking that stuff





e tu brute?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 8, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> e tu brute?



I am using a spoon


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am using a spoon



I like to spoon.


----------



## Self! (Aug 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>




 Just cause'


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 8, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Just cause'



Thank you sir! May I have another???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am using a spoon



quit eating your son's apple sauce!!! 
Eat the strained carrots, nobody likes them.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like to spoon.



Oh really


rhbama3 said:


> quit eating your son's apple sauce!!!
> Eat the strained carrots, nobody likes them.



The carrot are  Blahhhhhhhhhhhhh{insert puking smiley}


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2011)

It is early but I am awake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it time yet??​


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet??​



yeah


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah




Wait a minute............time for what??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute............time for what??



but it's friday.....for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> but it's friday.....for me


Jackleg...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg...



And pine log wma is having an early hog hunt starting Aug.12


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you today.  I sure hope that all of you woke up on the top side of the dirt this morning !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2011)

morning yall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2011)

morning EE and botg...need coffee NOW!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning retreads!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 9, 2011)

Gooood mornin fellers


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm an idjit that wants to be banned



Morning idjit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet??​


At 3 in the morning, it aint time for nuttin


Jeff Raines said:


> yeah





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you today.  I sure that all of you woke up on the top side of the dirt this morning !!!





blood on the ground said:


> morning yall.





BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning retreads!





Kendallbearden said:


> Gooood mornin fellers





Les Miles said:


> Morning idjit!



Mornin ya'll


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll




Hey mud... what's for lunch?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey mud... what's for lunch?



you joke ,, grilled chicken salad with ranch , cant wait


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2011)

aahhh, no better way to start the day, im headed to the roof to work on HVAC...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> aahhh, no better way to start the day, im headed to the roof to work on HVAC...



I could think of a better way


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning, shoot, be back later got dentist appt.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Morning, shoot, be back later got dentist appt.............



mornin,,, later


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Been mighty slow around here the past few days...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Y e p


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is early but I am awake.



Tooooooo early...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet??​




Nope....but gettin close 



Jeff Raines said:


> yeah




No... 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you today.  I sure that all of you woke up on the top side of the dirt this morning !!!



So far, so good 



blood on the ground said:


> morning yall.



Mornin blood...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> morning EE and botg...need coffee NOW!!!



X@....see what I mean



BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning retreads!



Mornin Boss!!! 



Kendallbearden said:


> Gooood mornin fellers



Mernin 



Les Miles said:


> Morning idjit!




Mornin cajun!!! 



Keebs said:


> Morning, shoot, be back later got dentist appt.............



mornin....cyl 



Les Miles said:


> Been mighty slow around here the past few days...




Sho has


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Y e p




Mornin Mudro!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Kendall.... did you see post #475??? I see you lurking down there.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin,,, later


 all clean!


Les Miles said:


> Been mighty slow around here the past few days...





mudracing101 said:


> Y e p


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!!!


 Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi!



Hi there Ms Keebsy!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 9, 2011)

Howdy folks.  How Yall a been....

I been a wondering,  any talk been started about a FPG this year?????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi there Ms Keebsy!!


 whatcha got going on today?


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  How Yall a been....
> 
> I been a wondering,  any talk been started about a FPG this year?????


 I ain't heard nuttin yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  How Yall a been....
> 
> I been a wondering,  any talk been started about a FPG this year?????




Howdy Kim  Nosir, but that's a good question 



Keebs said:


> whatcha got going on today?
> 
> I ain't heard nuttin yet.



Waitin...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 9, 2011)

Hows all my flute tooters doing today?  Everybody feeling alright???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Kim  Nosir, but that's a good question
> 
> 
> 
> Waitin...


Here, I'll wait wiff ya!  



BBQBOSS said:


> Hows all my flute tooters doing today?  Everybody feeling alright???


Right as rain.............. if I had rain........ but eehhh, not bad, you?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 9, 2011)

Doing alright i reckon.   ready to party this weekend.  Got a babysitter for the youngens, so...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hows all my flute tooters doing today?  Everybody feeling alright???





Just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in there!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Doing alright i reckon.   ready to party this weekend.  Got a babysitter for the youngens, so...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Here, I'll wait wiff ya!
> 
> 
> Right as rain.............. if I had rain........ but eehhh, not bad, you?



Got some good rain here last night.....need it to dry


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Got some good rain here last night.....need it to dry


All that went around me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Got some good rain here last night.....need it to dry



must be nice, i could see the clouds and herd the thunder but no rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> All that went around me!





blood on the ground said:


> must be nice, i could see the clouds and herd the thunder but no rain



I know there are a lot of areas that are needing it baddd, but this isn't one of them. I've had plenty..... I can't keep the grass cut right now, but I'll take the rain over drought.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Rumble, rumble, growl... 

My stomach says it's time for lunch. Whatcha got?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Rumble, rumble, growl...
> 
> My stomach says it's time for lunch. Whatcha got?



Nuttin yet...may have to settle fer another BLT


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know there are a lot of areas that are needing it baddd, but this isn't one of them. I've had plenty..... I can't keep the grass cut right now, but I'll take the rain over drought.


Yeeaup!



Les Miles said:


> Rumble, rumble, growl...
> 
> My stomach says it's time for lunch. Whatcha got?


deermanwich helper & chips........



Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin yet...may have to settle fer another BLT


oh the horror........  I'll take one!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 9, 2011)

Olives Italian- italian sub with pastar salad.  Purty good stuff


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just finished a ham and turkey with sharp cheddar on sourdough with lettuce and home grown maters. BUUURRRP.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 9, 2011)

i got me a homewrecker from moes 

(that's a true story!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Caught a sweet tooth and went with PBJ and a glass of milk...couldn't find my sippy cup :


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2011)

PBJ rocks brother!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> PBJ rocks brother!!




It twas good with scrawberry jam 

Now, to go get some mowing done while the sun is still shining. It's building clouds all around me though.

CYL!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2011)

Wasssssssup??


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasssssssup??



Quack!!!! 

You getting in on the early goose season action next month?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quack!!!!
> 
> You getting in on the early goose season action next month?






I know where the Geese are, but no Teal.  


If it's this hot, ain't no way!!

You??


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know where the Geese are, but no Teal.
> 
> If it's this hot, ain't no way!!
> 
> You??



If they're flying then they're dying!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasssssssup??


What's all this racke............... oh, Hi Quack!



Les Miles said:


> Quack!!!!
> 
> You ready to teach me some twista action next month?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's all this racke............... oh, Hi Quack!



You keep it up Keebsy and I'll post up the twista video right before your lunch time one day.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You keep it up Keebsy and I'll post up the twista video right before your lunch time one day.


 Double Dog Dare..................


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know where the Geese are, but no Teal.
> 
> 
> If it's this hot, ain't no way!!
> ...



I have never killed a goose before. 
Just sayin'.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Olives Italian- italian sub with pastar salad.  Purty good stuff





Keebs said:


> Yeeaup!
> 
> 
> deermanwich helper & chips........
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin yet...may have to settle fer another BLT





Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished a ham and turkey with sharp cheddar on sourdough with lettuce and home grown maters. BUUURRRP.



Wife made me a salad with everything, grilled chicken and smothered it with ranch , mmmmm. . good


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Double Dog Dare..................



Hey VP , need anything


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have never killed a goose before.
> Just sayin'.......


do they stock them at Kroger like the turkey's???  



mudracing101 said:


> Wife made me a salad with everything, grilled chicken and smothered it with ranch , mmmmm. . good


THAT sounds good!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey VP , need anything


Yaknow, now that ya mention it......................


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have never killed a goose before.
> Just sayin'.......



Don't go hunting with Mack then... he hasn't either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> do they stock them at Kroger like the turkey's???
> 
> 
> THAT sounds good!
> ...



I dunno. Never shopped at a Krogers. They don't have goose at Publix though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> do they stock them at Kroger like the turkey's???  :l



Oh no she didnt


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. Never shopped at a Krogers. They don't have goose at Publix though.


I couldn't remember if it was Krogers or Publix ya'll had over there, all we have is Harvey's, WD & WalMart!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh no she didnt


 *I* am "allowed"........... he knows I luvs me some WobertWoo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't go hunting with Mack then... he hasn't either.



Too late. Went with mack last year. He talked me out of shooting at a flock of woodies that flew right over us because "They will circle and come back". They didn't.
Later in the morning two geese came by way out of range( 70 yards or so) so i took a big lead and emptied my gun at them. I made them change direction anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2011)

Goose is gggrrrreat! cook it like roast beef in da oven with onion, carrots and taters. good ol chin greasin


----------



## Self! (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Too late. Went with mack last year. He talked me out of shooting at a flock of woodies that flew right over us because "They will circle and come back". They didn't.
> Later in the morning two geese came by way out of range( 70 yards or so) so i took a big lead and emptied my gun at them. I made them change direction anyway.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 9, 2011)

Quick fly by...I mean...OOPS...I better get out of here or my Goose might be cooked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought I smelled rain...just as I finished cutting my yard, it started drizzling


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought I smelled rain...just as I finished cutting my yard, it started drizzling



You can come cut mine. No rain here...
Dang little Yaller Jackits hurt like the dickens. I was walking a good distance behind the fellow clearing our woods to make our XC course and just happened to stop near a nest full of really mad bees. Had my snake boots on with my jeans tucked into them so they couldn't get me on my boots and jeans, and I had my shirt tucked in so nothing would fly up it (whew!!) but they covered my pants pretty quick and when about ten or so of them realized that the shirt wasn't near as thick as the pants were they went to town on me, right at my waist line. Got one on the left arm and three on the right arm too. Gave them four doses of wasp and hornet spray but I'm sure they'll be back.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can come cut mine. No rain here...
> Dang little Yaller Jackits hurt like the dickens. I was walking a good distance behind the fellow clearing our woods to make our XC course and just happened to stop near a nest full of really mad bees. Had my snake boots on with my jeans tucked into them so they couldn't get me on my boots and jeans, and I had my shirt tucked in so nothing would fly up it (whew!!) but they covered my pants pretty quick and when about ten or so of them realized that the shirt wasn't near as thick as the pants were they went to town on me, right at my waist line. Got one on the left arm and three on the right arm too. Gave them four doses of wasp and hornet spray but I'm sure they'll be back.


 OOOUuuccchhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OOOUuuccchhhhhhhh!!!!!!



Hiya shuggums..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can come cut mine. No rain here...
> Dang little Yaller Jackits hurt like the dickens. I was walking a good distance behind the fellow clearing our woods to make our XC course and just happened to stop near a nest full of really mad bees. Had my snake boots on with my jeans tucked into them so they couldn't get me on my boots and jeans, and I had my shirt tucked in so nothing would fly up it (whew!!) but they covered my pants pretty quick and when about ten or so of them realized that the shirt wasn't near as thick as the pants were they went to town on me, right at my waist line. Got one on the left arm and three on the right arm too. Gave them four doses of wasp and hornet spray but I'm sure they'll be back.


Quit feeding the bees


Keebs said:


> OOOUuuccchhhhhhhh!!!!!!



Come on boss, its that time


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can come cut mine. No rain here...
> Dang little Yaller Jackits hurt like the dickens. I was walking a good distance behind the fellow clearing our woods to make our XC course and just happened to stop near a nest full of really mad bees. Had my snake boots on with my jeans tucked into them so they couldn't get me on my boots and jeans, and I had my shirt tucked in so nothing would fly up it (whew!!) but they covered my pants pretty quick and when about ten or so of them realized that the shirt wasn't near as thick as the pants were they went to town on me, right at my waist line. Got one on the left arm and three on the right arm too. Gave them four doses of wasp and hornet spray but I'm sure they'll be back.



How many total...sounds like you got lucky. Could've been much worse.

Them bad boys hoit!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Quit feeding the bees
> 
> 
> Come on boss, its that time




Holding door wide-open, standing to the side


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Holding door wide-open, standing to the side



Later Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeffro



TC Mud!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Bye KEEBS!!!!






and you too Mud


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can come cut mine. No rain here...
> Dang little Yaller Jackits hurt like the dickens. I was walking a good distance behind the fellow clearing our woods to make our XC course and just happened to stop near a nest full of really mad bees. Had my snake boots on with my jeans tucked into them so they couldn't get me on my boots and jeans, and I had my shirt tucked in so nothing would fly up it (whew!!) but they covered my pants pretty quick and when about ten or so of them realized that the shirt wasn't near as thick as the pants were they went to town on me, right at my waist line. Got one on the left arm and three on the right arm too. Gave them four doses of wasp and hornet spray but I'm sure they'll be back.


Oh man, that sux Bro! 
Go back tonight with a flashlight and 2 more cans of spray. After dark, the entire colony will be home if you haven't killed them all already.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Too late. Went with mack last year. He talked me out of shooting at a flock of woodies that flew right over us because "They will circle and come back". They didn't.
> Later in the morning two geese came by way out of range( 70 yards or so) so i took a big lead and emptied my gun at them. I made them change direction anyway.



Sounds like we need to go blast errr.... hunt together with Quack! And I only give woodies once chance to dance with the steel shot and I don't ask twice.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, that sux Bro!
> Go back tonight with a flashlight and 2 more cans of spray. After dark, the entire colony will be home if you haven't killed them all already.



I heard that stomping around and beating the nest and the ground with a short stick around high noon is the best way to get rid of them.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


       


ERD has some sort of staph infection on his neck. Going to the Dr. tomorrow. 

I'm about tired of doctors offices. 


AND

If my company doesn't go ahead and start their interview and hiring process for that danged job that THEY asked me to put in for, I'm gonna SCREAM!!!!!





So, how was everyone's day?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sounds like we need to go blast errr.... hunt together with Quack! And I only give woodies once chance to dance with the steel shot and I don't ask twice.


I tried to hunt with Quackbabe last year. He never could get his dance schedule figured out. 


Les Miles said:


> I heard that stomping around and beating the nest and the ground with a short stick around high noon is the best way to get rid of them.


Yeah, i saw that episode of "1000 Ways to Die" too.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh and did I forget to mention that Fishbait has photographic proof of bear tracks (two sets) right through the middle of MY food plot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just arguin' with the wife and kids, listening to thunder outside, and wondering when these 105 degree days will end.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and did I forget to mention that Fishbait has photographic proof of bear tracks (two sets) right through the middle of MY food plot.



COOL!!!! 
We need to blanket that place in honeybuns and trailcams! 
You picked out a good tree to stick a bear from yet?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just arguin' with the wife and kids, listening to thunder outside, and wondering when these 105 degree days will end.



You leave my Bubbette alone. 

And take it easy on Ali, she's got a tough year ahead of her. 

You can argue with Jenn all you want, she can dish it back out as good as anyone I know.  



I'm just worried. His neck looks just like my arm did when I had MRSA and it's painful cause he can't stand for you to touch it.   I did scrape one and culture it but we're going on to the Doc tomorrow. 

Whatever it is, it's coming from that danged Costa "Keeper" on his Costa del Mars that I got him.  We threw it away and got him a new one so I guess I'll be throwing this one away too.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> COOL!!!!
> We need to blanket that place in honeybuns and trailcams!
> You picked out a good tree to stick a bear from yet?





Uhm NO!  

I don't play with the GW in Echols County. 

Besides, you let me be sitting in the tree and a bear come creeping around, I won't go back til bear season.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Mini-Me just said I should slather the trees in honey and leave honey pots and red t-shirts everywhere.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Which Costa keeper is it? The string or the soft kind?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Which Coast keeper is it? The string or the soft kind?



Soft neoprene-wetsuit-ish type.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Soft neoprene-wetsuit-ish type.



That's exactly the kind I have. 

Is it the accumulation of sweat or something in the keeper that is creating the infection??? That is some scary stuff. Keep us posted TBug.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm NO!
> 
> I don't play with the GW in Echols County.
> 
> Besides, you let me be sitting in the tree and a bear come creeping around, I won't go back til bear season.


No law against feeding bears and trail cams in the off season is there?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's exactly the kind I have.
> 
> Is it the accumulation of sweat or something in the keeper that is creating the infection??? That is some scary stuff. Keep us posted TBug.





I'm thinking he let someone try his on or something. Could be his own bacteria but I'm sure the sweat and all didn't help to do anything but spread it. 

It's only on the back of his neck. Looks like dime sized boils with pinhead pustules on them and lots of heat. Very painful to the touch. I though he was gonna pass out when I scraped and cultured the smallest one. 

After we get rid of this junk, he'll be sporting the corded Costa Keeper. No more of those neoprene thingies.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No law against feeding bears and trail cams in the off season is there?



No but I'd rather not draw any attention to myself with this particular man in green.  

Let alone I don't want a danged bear scaring off my deer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have never killed a goose before.
> Just sayin'.......




Only thing I like about shooting geese his hearing da WHOOMP when they hit ground, or water, and watch Suzie drag 'em back to me!!




turtlebug said:


> Uhm NO!
> 
> I don't play with the GW in Echols County.
> 
> Besides, you let me be sitting in the tree and a bear come creeping around, I won't go back til bear season.





I kinda figured you'd wanna mash one of their "squishey" noses??


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2011)

bad  bad bad weather


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm thinking he let someone try his on or something. Could be his own bacteria but I'm sure the sweat and all didn't help to do anything but spread it.
> 
> It's only on the back of his neck. Looks like dime sized boils with pinhead pustules on them and lots of heat. Very painful to the touch. I though he was gonna pass out when I scraped and cultured the smallest one.
> 
> After we get rid of this junk, he'll be sporting the corded Costa Keeper. No more of those neoprene thingies.



-I wash my keeper every so often and I never let anyone else wear my shades. 

-Those boils sound yucky. Hope he recovers soon. 

-You could get him one of those little-old-lady chain-style keepers.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I kinda figured you'd wanna mash one of their "squishey" noses??



Well, you do have a point. 





Les Miles said:


> -I wash my keeper every so often and I never let anyone else wear my shades.
> 
> -Those boils sound yucky. Hope he recovers soon.
> 
> -You could get him one of those little-old-lady chain-style keepers.



Thanks. 

Sad thing is, he has an appointment with a new Doctor on the 16th for the blood sugar/fainting problem. 

I wouldn't be quite so worried if he wasn't so pale and complaining of other issues. Not sure what's going on with this child but the "rash" can't wait in my book.  So we'll go see the walk-in doc tomorrow and then go for the other stuff next week. 




Yanow, if you run across a pair of Caballitos in black and green with green lenses for an exceptional price, give a sista a holler.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Fishbait wanted to try some new wing sauce he found. He's had wings marinating in that stuff since yesterday.

I just put em in the oven and I swear my eyes are watering and my sinuses are too clear. 

This is gonna be a Pepto night, I can see it already.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2011)

ok this weather is scaring the heck out of me


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ok this weather is scaring the heck out of me



It looked like we might get something for a bit but now it's all cleared up.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yanow, if you run across a pair of Caballitos in black and green with green lenses for an exceptional price, give a sista a holler.



You mean like these below??? I got a friend who's daddy's is an Opthamologist that let's me order my glasses through him at cost. If I order some more glasses soon I will let you know.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh and if yall will, please say a prayer for my friend Cindy. 

She's been undergoing chemo for ovarian cancer off and on for two years. Three months ago her CA125 shot up from normal to out of this world and after some tests, it's back and has spread to her liver and stomach.

They're starting some seriously radical treatment next week but her prognosis is not good. 

Just keep her in your thoughts please. She's just a little older than me and is one of those people who is more concerned with keeping others happy. She's a true treasure to know and I'm sick to my stomach over it. 

I'm gonna knit her a few hats and keep on praying.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It looked like we might get something for a bit but now it's all cleared up.



were losing trees


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like these below??? I got a friend who's daddy's is an Opthamologist that let's me order my glasses through him at cost. If I order some more glasses soon I will let you know.





Yes!!!    

Dat be dem.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

just started raining here. Got a good light show headed our way too.
Prayers and thoughts for your friend Bugsy. 
Cancer sux....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just started raining here. Got a good light show headed our way too.
> Prayers and thoughts for your friend Bugsy.
> Cancer sux....



Thanks Wobbert 

She looks pitiful.  She was sooooo skinny and her hair is gone again. 

Somehow she smiled.... while I cried.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and if yall will, please say a prayer for my friend Cindy.
> 
> She's been undergoing chemo for ovarian cancer off and on for two years. Three months ago her CA125 shot up from normal to out of this world and after some tests, it's back and has spread to her liver and stomach.
> 
> ...




Will do Lea.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Y'all stay out of Quack's Stev thread.... I'm hunting over corn over there. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6197632&postcount=19


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Wobbert
> 
> She looks pitiful.  She was sooooo skinny and her hair is gone again.
> 
> Somehow she smiled.... while I cried.



Hate the hear that TBug. Cancer is such a dreadful disease. Prayers sent for you friend.


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all stay out of Quack's Stev thread.... I'm hunting over corn over there.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6197632&postcount=19



O rly?






's go out to your friend, Turtlebug.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Wobbert
> 
> She looks pitiful.  She was sooooo skinny and her hair is gone again.
> 
> Somehow she smiled.... while I cried.





Unfortunately, I can relate to exactly what you are sayin`, Bug. My prayers go out to her.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and if yall will, please say a prayer for my friend Cindy.
> 
> She's been undergoing chemo for ovarian cancer off and on for two years. Three months ago her CA125 shot up from normal to out of this world and after some tests, it's back and has spread to her liver and stomach.
> 
> ...




Prayer sent. I have lost friends and family to cancer, such a horrible thing.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks yall. Cindy is a trooper. Never has complained about her treatments or being tired. I love her and can only rely on the fact that God knows what he's doing.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Wobbert
> 
> She looks pitiful.  She was sooooo skinny and her hair is gone again.
> 
> Somehow she smiled.... while I cried.



Bugs.....it's the meanest disease there is.
And it's the one you can't get around. It hits everyone.
My prayers go to your friend.....and to you .....my friend.
CANCER SUCKS!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bugs.....it's the meanest disease there is.
> And it's the one you can't get around. It hits everyone.
> My prayers go to your friend.....and to you .....my friend.
> CANCER SUCKS!!!!



Thanks Chuckypoo


----------



## Resica (Aug 9, 2011)

Lea. So sorry to hear about your friend Cindy. I'll keep her  and her's in my prayers.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2011)

Resica said:


> Lea. So sorry to hear about your friend Cindy. I'll keep her  and her's in my prayers.



Thank You.  No such thing as too many prayers, especially in her situation. 







The wings weren't too terribly hot, I still have a few tastebuds left. I'll live.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Chuckypoo



I wish I could do more!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 9, 2011)

My prayers go out to Cindy and her's as well Bugsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Prayers  for your friend Cindy and all affected by it, TBug!!

Got part of the pasture bush-hogged


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2011)

Howdy y'all! Anyone else get hit with that crazy storm? I was looking out the window and just happen to see a top of a pine tree take out the nice storage shed I have out front.    Could have been worse...it missed Rob's cars by just a few feet.

Just flipped through some posts....keeping your friend Cindy in my thoughts Turtlebug!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy y'all! Anyone else get hit with that crazy storm? I was looking out the window and just happen to see a top of a pine tree take out the nice storage shed I have out front.    Could have been worse...it missed Rob's cars by just a few feet.
> 
> Just flipped through some posts....keeping your friend Cindy in my thoughts Turtlebug!



Hi Mom!!! 
It looked really bad here too, but ended up missing us for the most part. A little wind, thunder, and rain was it.
Hope your shed didn't get totalled!


----------



## Resica (Aug 9, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy y'all! Anyone else get hit with that crazy storm? I was looking out the window and just happen to see a top of a pine tree take out the nice storage shed I have out front.    Could have been worse...it missed Rob's cars by just a few feet.
> 
> Just flipped through some posts....keeping your friend Cindy in my thoughts Turtlebug!



Was pretty bad here too. I think it may be different storms though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi Mom!!!
> It looked really bad here too, but ended up missing us for the most part. A little wind, thunder, and rain was it.
> Hope your shed didn't get totalled!



The storm was crazy! The last place we lived was on the backside of a hill, so we never really got hit. This was insane!

And, sadly, the shed it garbage now. Since we moved in a week ago, I've fussed at Rob to put some more of my things out in it...guess it's a good thing he never really got around to it...what we did have out there was all in plastic bins


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2011)

Resica said:


> Was pretty bad here too. I think it may be different storms though.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 9, 2011)

N.i.c.o.d.e.m.u.s ........ what rock are you under?!?!


----------



## one hogman (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and if yall will, please say a prayer for my friend Cindy.
> 
> She's been undergoing chemo for ovarian cancer off and on for two years. Three months ago her CA125 shot up from normal to out of this world and after some tests, it's back and has spread to her liver and stomach.
> 
> ...



Lea, I will say a prayer for your friend Cindy also, I pray she will beat this thing, it sure takes a lot of good people, I simply don't understand how or why we haven't wiped Cancer off the planet. The school system I work for raises Millions every year and gives it to the America Cancer Society,  I just feel sometimes that the money doesn't get used wisely. I am sorry for your pain, Good friends do really help in times like this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy y'all! Anyone else get hit with that crazy storm? I was looking out the window and just happen to see a top of a pine tree take out the nice storage shed I have out front.    Could have been worse...it missed Rob's cars by just a few feet.
> 
> Just flipped through some posts....keeping your friend Cindy in my thoughts Turtlebug!



Hello shugaplummomma   Thankfully, nothing here but a drizzle, but last month I was inundated with storms like that


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> N.i.c.o.d.e.m.u.s ........ what rock are you under?!?!



Give him a minute, he'll knap his way out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> N.i.c.o.d.e.m.u.s ........ what rock are you under?!?!



Hi  Yara!!  How's my little galfriend ...tell her Jared and I say HI


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> N.i.c.o.d.e.m.u.s ........ what rock are you under?!?!



i think its the one with the pink mailbox on the left


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



u gonna give me some of that?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> u gonna give me some of that?



Oh don't you worry, you're gonna get some alright!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh don't you worry, you're gonna get some alright!



im feelin good today


----------



## Self! (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Hello?



Hi


----------



## Self! (Aug 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Hi




Hey there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry, think I just had a much anticpated flash back . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2011)

It is hump day and to help get you up the hill. . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.

Your are right, it is HUMP DAY. 

OK, it is time for all of you other troopers......ehh..Drivelers to get out of bed and get your feet onto the floor for another day of facing "untruths, injustices, and the Chinese way of life".   

I think that I might need two cups of coffee this morning just to get my rear in gear.  Dang, it seems that I just went to bed about an hour ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 10, 2011)

I owe, i owe... Yeah yeah yeah.  Mornin to all you fine Woodyites!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2011)

mornin everyone. its a little nicer out this morning. i had the winders down in my truck. come on october!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2011)

Good morning and happy Hump Day all!   MC your avatar made me look to see if I could find BBQBoss under there!   ;-)    On second look, I see a sniper rifle sticking out.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is hump day and to help get you up the hill. . . .


Right on time & much needed!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.
> 
> Your are right, it is HUMP DAY.
> 
> ...


 you too?


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 don't want ya dehydrating from all da salt!



BBQBOSS said:


> I owe, i owe... Yeah yeah yeah.  Mornin to all you fine Woodyites!






blood on the ground said:


> mornin everyone. its a little nicer out this morning. i had the winders down in my truck. _*come on october*_!!!!


I LIKE the way you think!


boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and happy Hump Day all!   MC your avatar _*made me look to see if I could find BBQBoss under there*_!   ;-)    On second look, I see a sniper rifle sticking out.


   I've thought that every time until I noticed the gun!

Mornin folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2011)

Mornin`, I reckon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

mornin, stupid dog got one of our chickens


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, I reckon.






mudracing101 said:


> mornin, stupid dog got one of our chickens


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



cant,,,   it was dads stupid dog, he left and didnt put the chickens up and i guess tiger got bored.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> cant,,,   it was dads stupid dog, he left and didnt put the chickens up and i guess tiger got bored.


bb guns at a safe distance will sting the STEW outta them & make them think twice about such actions again, without causing permanent harm............. so I've heard...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

They stay in the pen at night cause of foxes, and free range all day, i guess when we leave we will just have to lock one or the other up. I'm really suprised he messed with one cause he normally is a very good dog. They dont run from him cause he has never showed a interest in em before.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning gang.   Yall be having a great hump day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.   Yall be having a great hump day.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning idjits!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> They stay in the pen at night cause of foxes, and free range all day, i guess when we leave we will just have to lock one or the other up. I'm really suprised he messed with one cause he normally is a very good dog. They dont run from him cause he has never showed a interest in em before.


 ya never know, it may have "jumped" at something & the dog thought it was running & thus kicked in "predator mode"....... it's gonna happen, ya hate it, but ain't much can be done, 'cept stay vigilant............ 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.   Yall be having a great hump day.


you too Kim!



Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits!!!


pink elephants? Really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits!!!





Keebs said:


> ya never know, it may have "jumped" at something & the dog thought it was running & thus kicked in "predator mode"....... it's gonna happen, ya hate it, but ain't much can be done, 'cept stay vigilant............
> 
> 
> you too Kim!
> ...



I'm glad you seen em too, i thought i was still hung over


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and happy Hump Day all!   MC your avatar made me look to see if I could find BBQBoss under there!   ;-)    On second look, I see a sniper rifle sticking out.



Exactly!! Its me... Smile, wait for flash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Moanin folks!!

Hump this....hump that, they're all alike anymore


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and happy Hump Day all!   MC your avatar made me look to see if I could find BBQBoss under there!   ;-)    On second look, I see a sniper rifle sticking out.



the guns not their when you first pass by, it comes out as you scroll down..lol


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm glad you seen em too, i thought i was still hung over






BBQBOSS said:


> Exactly!! Its me... Smile, wait for flash.





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks!!
> 
> Hump this....hump that, they're all alike anymore


 you too, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> the guns not their when you first pass by, it comes out as you scroll down..lol


 I noticed that tooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you too, huh?
> 
> I noticed that tooooo!!!!!!!



For the past 15 yrs. most of my work could be on any day of the week, and much of it was on the weekends, so....yep.

I still like Fridays though, because all the folks with regular schedules are usually in a better moods


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Reckon I'll go cut some grass!!! 

The top of the Hump is near


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The top of the Hump is near



Quack coming to visit you huh?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> For the past 15 yrs. most of my work could be on any day of the week, and much of it was on the weekends, so....yep.
> 
> I still like Fridays though, because all the folks with regular schedules are usually in a better moods


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pink elephants? Really?



You don't like my elephants???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> For the past 15 yrs. most of my work could be on any day of the week, and much of it was on the weekends, so....yep.
> 
> I still like Fridays though, because all the folks with regular schedules are usually in a better moods







               Is it Friday yet


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You don't like my elephants???


mehbe...........


mudracing101 said:


> Is it Friday yet


ssshhhh, I've put in for us to get ours a day early, just hold yur horses.......... 
 Move along folks nuttin to see here, nuttin at all.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mehbe...........
> 
> ssshhhh, I've put in for us to get ours a day early, just hold yur horses..........
> Move along folks nuttin to see here, nuttin at all.........


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm hongry... what's fer lunch???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm hongry... what's fer lunch???



 i dunno yet, what you got


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm hongry... what's fer lunch???





mudracing101 said:


> i dunno yet, what you got


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 whaaaa??????? it's deer cubed steak and butterbeans & okra.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quack coming to visit you huh?



You couldn't pay dat boy enough to come over here...his Kryptonite resides here 



Keebs said:


>



 



mudracing101 said:


> Is it Friday yet







Les Miles said:


> I'm hongry... what's fer lunch???





mudracing101 said:


> i dunno yet, what you got





Keebs said:


> whaaaa??????? it's deer cubed steak and butterbeans & okra.............




BLT.....tagain!!! 

Got one pasture cut  Gotta another whole yard (lawnmower) to go though...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You couldn't pay dat boy enough to come over here...his Kryptonite resides here
> BLT.....tagain!!!
> Got one pasture cut  Gotta another whole yard (lawnmower) to go though...


 ya better hurry 'for da storms come back thru........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya better hurry 'for da storms come back thru........



  

Quit!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

salmon patties, mac and cheese, field peas and a bisquit


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> salmon patties, mac and cheese, field peas and a bisquit



could of ate about 3 more of the salmon patties


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 10, 2011)

Just droppin' in to say a quick hello! Daddy took his girls shopping today, so it's just me and Rex at home. Thought I'd share our first family picture with y'all. (I posted it in the bragging board too, but figured it would be ok to post a copy here)


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit!!






mudracing101 said:


> salmon patties, mac and cheese, field peas and a bisquit


Love me some salmon patties.......... thing is, do you eat them with ketchup or syrup?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just droppin' in to say a quick hello! Daddy took his girls shopping today, so it's just me and Rex at home. Thought I'd share our first family picture with y'all. (I posted it in the bragging board too, but figured it would be ok to post a copy here)


 Aaaaawwwww!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

afternoon, folks!
Got a couple of cheeseburgers cooking and waiting to hear from the auto shop about Bubbette's yota.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> could of ate about 3 more of the salmon patties



I haven't had any salmon patties in 'I don't know when'

Mmmmmm....with a little ketchup


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Love me some salmon patties.......... thing is, do you eat them with ketchup or syrup?



Ketchup  No, if anything i will eat em with mustard But when they are right nothing . mustard is the only way to go other wise.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't had any salmon patties in 'I don't know when'
> 
> Mmmmmm....with a little ketchup



 No ketchup, mustard


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just droppin' in to say a quick hello! Daddy took his girls shopping today, so it's just me and Rex at home. Thought I'd share our first family picture with y'all. (I posted it in the bragging board too, but figured it would be ok to post a copy here)



Very nice lookin Family, beautiful kids!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Love me some salmon patties.......... thing is, do you eat them with ketchup or syrup?







Silly Keebs....you eat them with GRAVY!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No ketchup, mustard




Keebs!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just droppin' in to say a quick hello! Daddy took his girls shopping today, so it's just me and Rex at home. Thought I'd share our first family picture with y'all. (I posted it in the bragging board too, but figured it would be ok to post a copy here)



nice pic


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No ketchup, mustard





CortGirl said:


> Silly Keebs....you eat them with GRAVY!!




What's wrong wiff y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What's wrong wiff y'all



Whats wrong wiff you Ketchup was invented to go with fries when they are not cooked properly


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Got a couple of cheeseburgers cooking and waiting to hear from the auto shop about Bubbette's yota.


 Wobert in da House!!



Jeff C. said:


> I haven't had any salmon patties in 'I don't know when'
> Mmmmmm....with a little ketchup





mudracing101 said:


> Ketchup  No, if anything i will eat em with mustard But when they are right nothing . mustard is the only way to go other wise.


 MUSTARD?!?!?  You only eat MUSTARD with Sausage!!


mudracing101 said:


> No ketchup, mustard


SYRUP!!!!


CortGirl said:


> Silly Keebs....you eat them with GRAVY!!


 GRAVY?!?!  Are you CRAZY?!?!  No, no, no, no, SYRUP!!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs!!


WHAT??? uuhh, I mean, yes, dear?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wobert in da House!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wobert in da House!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind  now.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


eh...eh....eh...eh!
SYRUP allll da way, wiff mashed taters & Leisure English peas!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind  now.....


 ya caught me in the heat of da moment their darlin, I couldn't change gears to quick!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> eh...eh....eh...eh!
> SYRUP allll da way, wiff mashed taters & Leisure English peas!



mustard


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

keebs said:


> eh...eh....eh...eh!
> syrup allll da way, wiff mashed taters & leisure english peas!



redrum! Redrum! Redrum!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mustard


 their ain't no syrup colors on here!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> redrum! Redrum! Redrum!


 well? what's YOUR choice then??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2011)

Ya`ll keep a fellow employee and lineman in your thoughts and prayers, if you will. He was electrocuted last night in Tift County while restorin` power from last nights storm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> redrum! Redrum! Redrum!


I dont get it  whats that



Keebs said:


> their ain't no syrup colors on here!!!!!!



 Then mustard it is


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll keep a fellow employee and lineman in your thoughts and prayers, if you will. He was electrocuted last night in Tift County while restorin` power from last nights storm.



Who was it Nic, my power was out from 6 till eight and then a power truck was in the yard last night at about midnight


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll keep a fellow employee and lineman in your thoughts and prayers, if you will. He was electrocuted last night in Tift County while restorin` power from last nights storm.



Oh no! My thoughts and prayers are with him!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll keep a fellow employee and lineman in your thoughts and prayers, if you will. He was electrocuted last night in Tift County while restorin` power from last nights storm.


You got it Nic, did you get the email I sent you about it?



mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it  whats that
> Then mustard it is





mudracing101 said:


> Who was it Nic, my power was out from 6 till eight and then a power truck was in the yard last night at about midnight


http://www.walb.com/story/15243701/breaking-news-lineman-dies-working-on-electric-line


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll keep a fellow employee and lineman in your thoughts and prayers, if you will. He was electrocuted last night in Tift County while restorin` power from last nights storm.



Never mind , i know now ,thats horrible


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs, I haven`t checked my email in a month or more. Sorry.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I haven`t checked my email in a month or more. Sorry.


 I've warned you about letting that thang git full up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll keep a fellow employee and lineman in your thoughts and prayers, if you will. He was electrocuted last night in Tift County while restorin` power from last nights storm.



Will do, Nic....sorry to hear it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've warned you about letting that thang git full up!





Send me a text next time, instead. I turn my phone on every day or two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll keep a fellow employee and lineman in your thoughts and prayers, if you will. He was electrocuted last night in Tift County while restorin` power from last nights storm.


Just saw that on the news, Nic. Terrible tragedy.


mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it  whats that
> 
> 
> 
> Then mustard it is



Keebs avatar is from Stephen King's movie "The Shining".
Redrum is what the little kid drew on the door. When Mom saw it in the mirror, it was MURDER!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2011)

Ya`ll be good. I got to get out of here for a while, coupla days, month, I don`t know.

Regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've warned you about letting that thang git full up!



  


Alright, I'm gonna go cut 

CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Send me a text next time, instead. I turn my phone on every day or two.


 will do!



rhbama3 said:


> Just saw that on the news, Nic. Terrible tragedy.
> 
> 
> Keebs avatar is from Stephen King's movie "The Shining".
> Redrum is what the little kid drew on the door. When Mom saw it in the mirror, it was MURDER!!!


 THAT'S where that's from?!??!  BUT, I DID know what "REDRUM" was!



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be good. I got to get out of here for a while, coupla days, month, I don`t know.
> 
> Regards.


 safe travels, peaceful time!


Jeff C. said:


> Alright, I'm gonna go cut
> 
> CYL!!!


 Did ya hear that??????? 
BBOOOooooooommmmmmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just saw that on the news, Nic. Terrible tragedy.
> 
> 
> Keebs avatar is from Stephen King's movie "The Shining".
> Redrum is what the little kid drew on the door. When Mom saw it in the mirror, it was MURDER!!!


I was wanderin what that had in common with salmon patties and mustard


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be good. I got to get out of here for a while, coupla days, month, I don`t know.
> 
> Regards.


Just talked to my brother in Hampton and they are in a ga power meeting about it right now discussing what went wrong



Jeff C. said:


> Alright, I'm gonna go cut
> 
> CYL!!!


Later Jeffro


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> will do!
> 
> 
> THAT'S where that's from?!??!  BUT, I DID know what "REDRUM" was!
> ...



Yep. All that typing Jack Nicholson was doing was page after page of "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. All that typing Jack Nicholson was doing was page after page of "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."


I never have, nor never will see that movie..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I was wanderin what that had in common with salmon patties and mustard



well..... it could be similar.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I was wanderin what that had in common with salmon patties and mustard  not a thang!
> Just talked to my brother in Hampton and they are in a ga power meeting about it right now discussing what went wrong


's for all involved, you KNOW that affected his co-workers!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2011)

Terrible news about the lineman!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I never have, nor never will see that movie..............


x2 me neither


rhbama3 said:


> well..... it could be similar.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 's for all involved, you KNOW that affected his co-workers!



oh yea, sad


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> x2 me neither



Salmon patties with mustard could be murder couldn't it? I mean, i know what a 6 pack of Krystal burgers can do to me. 

Maybe i need a nap......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Salmon patties with mustard could be murder couldn't it? I mean, i know what a 6 pack of Krystal burgers can do to me.
> 
> Maybe i need a nap......


That's why ya eat them with syrup!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Salmon patties with mustard could be murder couldn't it? I mean, i know what a 6 pack of Krystal burgers can do to me.
> 
> Maybe i need a nap......


I  imagine salmon would treat ya better than Krystals



Keebs said:


> That's why ya eat them with syrup!



Mustard ya silly


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I  imagine salmon would treat ya better than Krystals
> 
> 
> 
> Mustard ya silly


 You can have yur mustard, buster, I'll keep my cane syrup...... and ketchup if I cook french fries with them!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Terrible news about the lineman!



Boneboy, I agree with you.  

I think that we just take it for granted that when our power goes off due to storms and emergencies, we just automatically think that the Electric Company employees will show up in their "Superman" outfits and do whatever is necessary to get "our" electricity working again.  It doesn't matter that it may still be storming all around or maybe there is a terrible ice storm throughout the area.  I am just as guilty of anybody in thinking that way.  I really feel as though these type of workers are no different than our law enforcement, firemen, or other Emergency Services employees.  They continue to put their lives on the line (no pun intended) everyday to continue our comforts that we have become accustomed to.

My Prayers and Thoughts are with this deceased lineman and all of his family and friends at this time.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 10, 2011)

Well said Eagle Eye!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Its that time , peace


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its that time , peace


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just droppin' in to say a quick hello! Daddy took his girls shopping today, so it's just me and Rex at home. Thought I'd share our first family picture with y'all. (I posted it in the bragging board too, but figured it would be ok to post a copy here)



Cortgirl/Sugar Plum,
I just can't let the day go by without telling you that you have a beautiful family there.  I appreciate you sharing this with us.  Rex is the only person that I know that now has 228 uncles  (compliments of GON and it's group of fine members here).


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Boneboy, I agree with you.
> 
> I think that we just take it for granted that when our power goes off due to storms and emergencies, we just automatically think that the Electric Company employees will show up in their "Superman" outfits and do whatever is necessary to get "our" electricity working again.  It doesn't matter that it may still be storming all around or maybe there is a terrible ice storm throughout the area.  I am just as guilty of anybody in thinking that way.  I really feel as though these type of workers are no different than our law enforcement, firemen, or other Emergency Services employees.  They continue to put their lives on the line (no pun intended) everyday to continue our comforts that we have become accustomed to.
> 
> My Prayers and Thoughts are with this deceased lineman and all of his family and friends at this time.



I agree all the way around.

I have a tremendous amount of respect for linemen and the work they do.
Those lines running to the transformer in front of your house are toteing either 7,200 or 14,400 volts of electricity in most cases...(correct me if I'm wrong, Nic).

While 120 volts kills more people, that's only because EVERYONE is exposed to it. Only linemen...and they are a select few are exposed to high voltage on a day to day basis.

Anyone of us can "touch" 120 and go "ouch"....but a line man rarely gets a second chance after coming in contact with 7.2 or 14.4kv.

Add to this danger the fact that a lineman is expected to be on a pole when the lightning is still popping and the wind's still howling and you'll see the danger that linemen face all the time.

There are other pure horrors associated with high voltage electrocutions, but I'll forego them.

My thoughts and prayers for this lineman's family, friends, and his coworkers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

fried ranch turkey breast nuggets, rice and gravy, and some broccoli and cheese for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just droppin' in to say a quick hello! Daddy took his girls shopping today, so it's just me and Rex at home. Thought I'd share our first family picture with y'all. (I posted it in the bragging board too, but figured it would be ok to post a copy here)


Fine lookin family you've got there Sugar Plum...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, home from the Doc. She of course said he had a raging sinus infection (so what's new  ) and was gonna call it a basic foliculitis around his neck but put him on Bactrim to cover all the bases.

Then she gave him a long talk about taking his allergy pill EVERY MORNING so he won't keep getting the sinus infections. 

We're all good now. 

Nick, prayers for your lineman buddy.  I hope he pulls through okay. 

Cort, that's just too cute. Yall look so happy and he's just adorable.    

Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 10, 2011)

Wasssssssuppppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, home from the Doc. She of course said he had a raging sinus infection (so what's new  ) and was gonna call it a basic foliculitis around his neck but put him on Bactrim to cover all the bases.
> 
> Then she gave him a long talk about taking his allergy pill EVERY MORNING so he won't keep getting the sinus infections.
> 
> ...



Hey Bebbe! 
 basic foliculitis? Isn't that just an ingrown hair? 
Did you notice the lady in the background on CG's photo? I didn't the first couple of times i saw it. 
Well, Bubbette's car is back in the shop till Monday. We are told it is a bad o-ring on the thermostat and they have to get one sent direct from Toyota. 
So, it's all MY FAULT for not taking her car last week( according to her). She has dr. appts and school stuff so we have to share my truck till next week. I've given up on trying to get to stewart county any time soon. Work has picked up and it's just too dadblame hot.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have 4 people on my iggy list now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

11 mo hrs to go!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs to go!!



Till?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Bebbe!
> basic foliculitis? Isn't that just an ingrown hair?
> Did you notice the lady in the background on CG's photo? I didn't the first couple of times i saw it.
> Well, Bubbette's car is back in the shop till Monday. We are told it is a bad o-ring on the thermostat and they have to get one sent direct from Toyota.
> So, it's all MY FAULT for not taking her car last week( according to her). She has dr. appts and school stuff so we have to share my truck till next week. I've given up on trying to get to stewart county any time soon. Work has picked up and it's just too dadblame hot.





Yeah, folliculitis is more broad term for a staff infection of the hair. She said it was certainly bad enough to warrant an antibiotic and it could POSSIBLY be MRSA. I'm still kind of at odds. I think we're gonna run that culture anyway. I know the Bactrim will take care of a light case of MRSA but I wanna be 100% sure. Poor baby's neck is sore as all get out. 

He's like me about the sinus infection, you just live with it til you wake up every morning with bricks rolling around in your head.  Doubt he had even given it much thought.  


I questioned Fishbait about the possibility of Stewart County this weekend and the reply was something about too blankity blankity hot and too blankity blankity broke.    


Maybe you could entice him to come over and be your personal chauffeur?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

broke hand


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Boneboy, I agree with you.
> 
> I think that we just take it for granted that when our power goes off due to storms and emergencies, we just automatically think that the Electric Company employees will show up in their "Superman" outfits and do whatever is necessary to get "our" electricity working again.  It doesn't matter that it may still be storming all around or maybe there is a terrible ice storm throughout the area.  I am just as guilty of anybody in thinking that way.  I really feel as though these type of workers are no different than our law enforcement, firemen, or other Emergency Services employees.  They continue to put their lives on the line (no pun intended) everyday to continue our comforts that we have become accustomed to.
> 
> My Prayers and Thoughts are with this deceased lineman and all of his family and friends at this time.



My hubby has been in the field for 30 years. As a wife of a former lineman when bad weather comes, the hubby goes. Thank you for putting them up there with Emergency Services. They really don't get  the credit they deserve. Thank goodness my hubby runs the warehouse now. Prayers up for the family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Till?




'Til I get off work!!





Seth carter said:


> broke hand





How??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs to go!!



Jus take a nap on the loader and time will go by FAST.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

BEST song in i while


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jus take a nap on the loader and time will go by FAST.





Shhhhhhhhh!!!  I'm practicing my new call . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I have 4 people on my iggy list now.


Congrats? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs to go!!


gimme a wake up call at 0515! 


turtlebug said:


> Yeah, folliculitis is more broad term for a staff infection of the hair. She said it was certainly bad enough to warrant an antibiotic and it could POSSIBLY be MRSA. I'm still kind of at odds. I think we're gonna run that culture anyway. I know the Bactrim will take care of a light case of MRSA but I wanna be 100% sure. Poor baby's neck is sore as all get out.
> 
> He's like me about the sinus infection, you just live with it til you wake up every morning with bricks rolling around in your head.  Doubt he had even given it much thought.
> 
> ...



He's right. The feeders are probably empty by now anyway. Just wasn't the same this year was it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhhh!!!  I'm practicing my new call . . .



Caint wait to see that thang in yo mouth.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Til I get off work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesnt look like youre doing alot of workin'...


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats?




Cant read what you said.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2011)

Take me drunk I'm home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint wait to see that thang in yo mouth.




Er uhm, okay . . . 




deermeat270 said:


> Doesnt look like youre doing alot of workin'...




You can't see me???




Hankus said:


> Take me drunk I'm home





Brother Drankus!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2011)

I cant wait till first frost when the grass stops growing, the weeds stop fighting me and the sweat stops pouring ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint wait to see that thang in yo mouth.


I don't even want to know....


deermeat270 said:


> Cant read what you said.


unaweza kusoma yangu sasa?


Hankus said:


> Take me drunk I'm home


So..... chemistry class is going well?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Til I get off work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



missed


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i dunno yet, what you got



Buffalo chicken sammich and a nice cold one 



Keebs said:


>



You enjoying that popcorn Keebsy? 



Seth carter said:


> broke hand



You lose your grip and hit it on the toilet again???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> missed





Details son, details!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs to go!!



8.5 



Seth carter said:


> broke hand







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint wait to see that thang in yo mouth.







deermeat270 said:


> Cant read what you said.







Hankus said:


> Take me drunk I'm home







slip said:


> I cant wait till first frost when the grass stops growing, the weeds stop fighting me and the sweat stops pouring ...







rhbama3 said:


> I don't even want to know....
> 
> unaweza kusoma yangu sasa?
> 
> So..... chemistry class is going well?





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6201094



Les Miles said:


> Buffalo chicken sammich and a nice cold one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casserole, rice, salad


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2011)

Everythings awesome bamer 

And to the rest


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Everythings awesome bamer
> 
> And to the rest


Later Brother Drankus!!

Good Evening Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Everythings awesome bamer
> 
> And to the rest



Later Bud...check back more often!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Brother Drankus!!
> 
> Good Evening Folks!!



Evenin RUTT!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTT!!!



Yo Jeff!!.........You caught up on the grass cuttin??


----------



## one hogman (Aug 10, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just droppin' in to say a quick hello! Daddy took his girls shopping today, so it's just me and Rex at home. Thought I'd share our first family picture with y'all. (I posted it in the bragging board too, but figured it would be ok to post a copy here)



That is a Fine looking Family, CortGirl,  That boy will get some attention from those sisters for sure!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Details son, details!!!



conected with the right missed with the left


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2011)

one hogman said:


> That is a Fine looking Family, CortGirl, All three Girls?? You know you will have to keep trying till you get a boy.!!



Ummm dude the littlest one is a boy!!........His Name is Rex!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yo Jeff!!.........You caught up on the grass cuttin??



Yeah...uh huh!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> conected with the right missed with the left






Grrrrrrrrrrrrr ...



Ya big idjit, you ain't been in school a whole week yet!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it time yet?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...uh huh!!!


Same here!!.......Blasted rain..........With rain it needs to be done twice a week


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> broke hand





Seth carter said:


> missed





Seth carter said:


> conected with the right missed with the left



If you missed, what did you connect with to break your hand?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya big idjit, you ain't been in school a whole week yet!!


wasent at school was in the yard



Jeff C. said:


> If you missed, what did you connect with to break your hand?



fence


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!.......Blasted rain..........With rain it needs to be done twice a week



I haven't been able to keep up since the 1st week of July. I swear, I can cut it one day and ride back over the same grass the next day and see it cutting 

I tried cuttin it to death....that didn't work either


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

gosh yall think the worst of me dont yall

i was swatting at wasps who i aparently disturbed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't been able to keep up since the 1st week of July. I swear, I can cut it one day and ride back over the same grass the next day and see it cutting
> 
> I tried cuttin it to death....that didn't work either




You don't "cut" bahia, you just knock it down...




Seth carter said:


> gosh yall think the worst of me dont yall
> 
> i was swatting at wasps who i aparently disturbed






and with good reason . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't "cut" bahia, you just knock it down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why dont u go play dodge the hatchet with nick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> why dont u go play dodge the hatchet with nick





Why dontchago swat some more wasp . . . Neekid!!


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2011)

'Afternoon folks ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> gosh yall think the worst of me dont yall
> 
> i was swatting at wasps who i aparently disturbed



No, the interrogation isn't over. Which hand did you break?


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth, refer to (my) sig line ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why dontchago swat some more wasp . . . Neekid!!







slip said:


> 'Afternoon folks ...





Catch y'all later, gonna call it a night


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> gosh yall think the worst of me dont yall
> 
> i was swatting at wasps who i aparently disturbed



You broke your hand on a wasp?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No, the interrogation isn't over. Which hand did you break?


my punchin hand



slip said:


> Seth, refer to (my) sig line ....



 *$%I$%^d%$%J&^%I&^$T


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Mmmmmmm, bacon and egg sammich, with a lil mayo, alot of pepper and a slab of mater!!


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds good ..... pffffffft


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, bacon and egg sammich, with a lil mayo, alot of pepper and a slab of mater!!




 Gonna leave this one alone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Sounds good ..... pffffffft





Why you wanna go and pffffffft on me while I'm eating??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why you wanna go and pffffffft on me while I'm eating??



Need something to wash that sammie down?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2011)

Gobblin, I can always count on you to get a fresh pot brewing before we all start to crawl out of bed.

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you and to all of the other drivelers here.  The weekend is coming fast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Now? Is it time now??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now? Is it time now??






Sure, why not . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now? Is it time now??



Of course, it's time right now.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, why not . . .



Time is irrelevant to Quack.  He is always ready........................................................... to take all of us out on his boat and have a big ole Party!!! 

Who cares about fishing !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2011)

good morning everyone! we are looking down the barrel of the weekend now!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 11, 2011)

Mornin dribblas.  How yall is???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 11, 2011)

Next time i think about logging into my 401k account without consuming massive quantities of alcohol first, please just knock me over the head with a big ol louisville slugger.  I think it will be less painful. 


Ok that is all. Continue to dribble.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning folks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 11, 2011)

Mernin Kimmer...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mornin ya'll , Friday eve


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Next time i think about logging into my 401k account without consuming massive quantities of alcohol first, please just knock me over the head with a big ol louisville slugger.  I think it will be less painful.
> 
> 
> Ok that is all. Continue to dribble.





Trust me, I feel yo pain . . .



Lost 60k in one year about 2yrs ago.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, I feel yo pain . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Lost 60k in one year about 2yrs ago.



Ouch!  What can you do though?? Its a bad idea to cut and run. I know its a long term thing but its hard to take hits. Im real diversified, i just hope she bounces back...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ouch!  What can you do though?? Its a bad idea to cut and run. I know its a long term thing but its hard to take hits. Im real diversified, i just hope she bounces back...





Drop back and punt !!   I've gotten so I never check mine online and make Dawn open the statements where I don't get sick to my stomach, basically my "early" retirement ain't early anymore.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drop back and punt !!   I've gotten so I never check mine online and make Dawn open the statements where I don't get sick to my stomach, basically my "early" retirement ain't early anymore.



No kidding, and if I don't find a job soon my retirement is going to be in a wheelchair greeting fresh arrivals at Wally World.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


>


Hey Craig, where you been hidin' bro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs just text me and said good morning to ya'll, she's running late. Having salmon patties and mustard for breakfast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs just text me and said good morning to ya'll, she's running late. Having salmon patties and mustard for breakfast








Actually, sometimes I like mixing ketchup and mustard AND hawt sauce together!!

You wanna know what's really good??  Getcha a bite of salmon and waller it around in some mashed taters, Mmmmm, Hmmmmmm!!!

We eat salmon guts, lips, and fins at least twice a month.

For a change sometimes da wife puts a lil onyun, and jalapenos mixed wit em!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta crash bruthas and sistas . . . Goodnight/day..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, sometimes I like mixing ketchup and mustard AND hawt sauce together!!
> 
> You wanna know what's really good??  Getcha a bite of salmon and waller it around in some mashed taters, Mmmmm, Hmmmmmm!!!
> 
> ...



 good eatin right there


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, sometimes I like mixing ketchup and mustard AND hawt sauce together!!
> 
> You wanna know what's really good??  Getcha a bite of salmon and waller it around in some mashed taters, Mmmmm, Hmmmmmm!!!
> 
> ...



Call me next time, i'll bring some chitlins and we'll have a cook out 


That reminds me, i gotta see what's for breakfast. All these threads about eatin done got me hungry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chitlins


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Chitlins



whaaaa? You want me to bring you some too?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Keebs! 

I see you lurking


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs just text me and said good morning to ya'll, she's running late. Having salmon patties and mustard for breakfast


two words................. ~hands on hips, tapping my foot, giving you *that* look~



Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, sometimes I like mixing ketchup and mustard AND hawt sauce together!!
> 
> You wanna know what's really good??  Getcha a bite of salmon and waller it around in some mashed taters, Mmmmm, Hmmmmmm!!!
> 
> ...


I always put onion in mine............... mix your MUSTARD, ketchup, horseradish AND mayo, mmmm, good combo for near 'bout anything!



Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs!
> 
> I see you lurking


 It's called getting caught up after the internet has been DOWN this morning!!
Boss hollers out "Send me an email"......... I go in there, "WHat''s wrong" "I don't know, it's giving me an error"........ ok, try another website..........  I finally tell him the 'nets down...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 whaaaat, how was breakfast ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whaaaat, how was breakfast ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whaaaat, how was breakfast ?


*YOU* sir are NOT good secretary material, you did not take good notes nor did you deliver said message properly................. watch your mailbox for further instructions..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Mornin kids!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's called getting caught up because I am a slow reader, need my bi-focals, and I had to pick a few boogers this morning!!
> 
> Boss hollers out "Who passed gas?"......... I go in there, "What''s wrong?" "I don't know, but the smell just got worse"........ ok, I'll try some mustard on my salmon patties next time ..........  I finally tell him "sorry but syrup gives me gas"...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

But i like being your secretary, we both run for the door at 5, like the same beer and such as that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



I ain't hanging around long after that little masterpiece. I'm headed for the hills over in the SF.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!!!






Les Miles said:


>


 some days it don't pay to take you off of ignore........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mudracing101 said:


> But i like being your secretary, we both run for the door at 5, like the same beer and such as that.


lemme take it to the committee.................


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> some days it don't pay to take you off of ignore...........



You know you like some Les lovin' Keebsy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> some days it don't pay to take you off of ignore...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You know you like some Les lovin' Keebsy...


*almost* as much as I did BKA's "lovin'"..........  



mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *almost* as much as I did BKA's "lovin'"..........



BKA was/is still the man! Hes my hero! Plus he just Got a sweet new truck kinda like mine.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> BKA was/is still the man! Hes my hero! Plus he just a sweet new truck kinda like mine.


 I kinda miss him......................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

It's almost time!!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's almost time!!



I'm heading out the door right now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's almost time!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I'm heading out the door right now.


 you too???????



PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> two words................. ~hands on hips, tapping my foot, giving you *that* look~


I actually counted ten words there


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I actually counted ten words there


 think about it Mr.MOd......... when "I" say "two words" you know what that means!
AND you know I couldn't hold nutting down to less than 15 or 20 words in a rant!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Aug 11, 2011)

Howdy folks!  Getting ready for the weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you too???????
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!



Why do you want pictures of him heading out the door?? 

Aight, outta here to eat some grub and solve the worlds problems..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> think about it Mr.MOd......... when "I" say "two words" you know what that means!
> AND you know I couldn't hold nutting down to less than 15 or 20 words in a rant!


My work here is done!!.............Ya'll carry on


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Howdy folks!  Getting ready for the weekend?


 of course!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do you want pictures of him heading out the door??
> 
> Aight, outta here to eat some grub and solve the worlds problems..






RUTTNBUCK said:


> My work here is done!!.............Ya'll carry on


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think a certain someone is ignoring one of my threads


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I think a certain someone is ignoring one of my threads


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I think a certain someone is ignoring one of my threads



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=635146


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


Can't see the vid


Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=635146



blank screen


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Can't see the vid
> 
> 
> blank screen




http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6191184&postcount=1


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.... I wonder if today is a Moe's kind-of-day???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm back , it was scary, thought i was banned or something, couldnt see nothing, i need a hug


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmmmm.... I wonder if today is a Moe's kind-of-day???



Golden corral for me today


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys. Good to be back. Took a few days jaunt to the cardiac ward and had angioplasty done. Good for another 15 to 20 now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


>


 Hiya Tpaw!



Lukikus2 said:


> Hi guys. Good to be back. Took a few days jaunt to the cardiac ward and had angioplasty done. Good for another 15 to 20 now.


 Dang man!!  Glad you're good to go now though!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang man!!  Glad you're good to go now though!



After reading some of these folks posts about barely making it, the next episode I had I figured I'd better have something done.

Good thing is they finally fixed the A/C in the office


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> After reading some of these folks posts about barely making it, the next episode I had I figured I'd better have something done.
> 
> Good thing is they finally fixed the A/C in the office


 Good deal on both accounts!
 I don't see a new unit for this office since we're "hoping" to build a new one across town at the sports complex..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , it was scary, thought i was banned or something, couldnt see nothing, i need a hug


 Slip wuz "test banning" you!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

PBJ, chips, schocolate milk!!! Skimpy, I know, but goot  

Got roundup sprayed, washed off the front porch, killed a couple hundred thousand ants

Hmmmmm.....I wonder what I have to do for the rest of the day?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> PBJ, chips, schocolate milk!!! Skimpy, I know, but goot
> 
> Got roundup sprayed, washed off the front porch, killed a couple hundred thousand ants
> 
> Hmmmmm.....I wonder what I have to do for the rest of the day?



Pick boogers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pick boogers?





Quit!!!


I've been avoidin that thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> PBJ, chips, schocolate milk!!! Skimpy, I know, but goot
> 
> Got roundup sprayed, washed off the front porch, killed a couple hundred thousand ants
> 
> Hmmmmm.....I wonder what I have to do for the rest of the day?






Jeff C. said:


> Quit!!!
> 
> 
> I've been avoidin that thread


 continue to do so!!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

need a nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> continue to do so!!







mudracing101 said:


> need a nap



Yeah....my internets is slooowww, makin me drowzy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> need a nap


 you had mustard at lunch, didncha? does it everytime!


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....my internets is slooowww, makin me drowzy


 'net slow here too................  It's a ConSPIRacy I tell ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta work (for money ) tomorrow!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta work (for money ) tomorrow!!!


 and t-shirts!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and t-shirts!



Won't get any on this one....just a local, one day gig.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Won't get any on this one....just a local, one day gig.


snap, oh well, money is money!



Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!!


 LG!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> PBJ, chips, schocolate milk!!! Skimpy, I know, but goot
> 
> Got roundup sprayed, washed off the front porch, killed a couple hundred thousand ants
> 
> Hmmmmm.....I wonder what I have to do for the rest of the day?


dude that is 2 day in a row for pbj. you need to mix it up with a spam samich every now and then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Lawdy, someone roll me over to my recliner!! Meatloaf, fried okra, mac n cheese and carrots with some cornbread......WHEW!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawdy, someone roll me over to my recliner!! Meatloaf, fried okra, mac n cheese and carrots with some cornbread......WHEW!!!!


I'd say that's a recipe for a nap!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd say that's a recipe for a nap!!



Or at least a good movement!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd say that's a recipe for a nap!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Or at least a good movement!



Or both, not necessarily in that order..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Or at least a good movement!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or both, not necessarily in that order..


 gawdyouboys!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

This right here is some priceless words of wisdom!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6203453&postcount=82


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> This right here is some priceless words of wisdom!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6203453&postcount=82


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

slip said:


>


 I speak only the truth!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I speak only the truth!



well hey there


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



uuuuhhhh, no thanks...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well hey there


How's the hand?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's the hand?



sore i cant punch nobody with it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sore i cant punch nobody with it


I thought you said it was broke!
You're seriously needing some anger management, want me to hook you up with Otis & Miguel?
ok, 'puter is acting wonky, gonna reboot & see what happens, back in a bit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

*seth!!!*


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you said it was broke!
> You're seriously needing some anger management, want me to hook you up with Otis & Miguel?
> ok, 'puter is acting wonky, gonna reboot & see what happens, back in a bit!


no me an my gf have anger management together



Miguel Cervantes said:


> *seth!!!*



YESS


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no me an my gf have anger management together
> 
> 
> 
> YESS


That was a good post on that Boise thread...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was a good post on that Boise thread...



boise is my faverite team


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> boise is my faverite team


IDJIT!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit!!!
> 
> 
> I've been avoidin that thread



Can't avoid your destiny 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6203523&postcount=83



mudracing101 said:


> need a nap



Me too 



Keebs said:


> I thought you said it was broke!
> You're seriously needing some anger management, want me to hook you up with Otis & Miguel?
> ok, 'puter is acting wonky, gonna pick a booger & see what happens, back in a bit!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IDJIT!!!



well they are


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no me an my gf have anger management together


 kids these days, I juss don't know..............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> kids these days, I juss don't know..............



"We met in an anger management class". Somehow that don't seem like a recipe for success.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> "We met in an anger management class". Somehow that don't seem like a recipe for success.


 'bout like "We met in rehab"..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Can't avoid your destiny
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6203523&postcount=83
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

~whew~ quick, shut da door!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'bout like "We met in rehab"..........



Shucks, the next thing we know, Seth will be talking about meeting up with Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton at the rehab place.  Then he will be singing that new song of his called, "Everything Is Better In Metter".  

By the way, when does school start back in Metter???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

If any body asks i've been here the whole time


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, the next thing we know, Seth will be talking about meeting up with Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton at the rehab place.  Then he will be singing that new song of his called, "Everything Is Better In Metter".
> 
> By the way, when does school start back in Metter???






mudracing101 said:


> If any body asks i've been here the whole time


 me too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Ooohhhh Phhhiiiiiilllliiiiiiiiiiippppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, the next thing we know, Seth will be talking about meeting up with Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton at the rehab place.  Then he will be singing that new song of his called, "Everything Is Better In Metter".
> 
> By the way, when does school start back in Metter???



it started monday


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ooohhhh Phhhiiiiiilllliiiiiiiiiiippppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!



You hiding in here to avoid the mass ban that is comming ?


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> If any body asks i've been here the whole time





Keebs said:


> me too!



_Riiiiiiiight..._


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> You hiding in here to avoid the mass ban that is comming ?


Duh!



slip said:


> _Riiiiiiiight..._


 oh hush Mancubmod!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Duh!
> 
> 
> oh hush Mancubmod!



You bout ready


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

I was expecting to see that nice "thin ice" pic over in that thread.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You bout ready


Yeahup, reckon so!



Les Miles said:


> I was expecting to see that nice "thin ice" pic over in that thread.


me too!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

You two idjits have a nice ride home. We'll see yall later on down the road.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you too???????
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!



Here are the three I took.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Here are the three I took.


 You are SOOO not nice to me!!!
Where's Wander, I'm gonna get her AND Tomi on your case!!ya idjit!


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Here are the three I took.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2011)

slip said:


>


 watchit! I ain't left "just" yet.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now? Is it time now??



Late again are you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> dude that is 2 day in a row for pbj. you need to mix it up with a spam samich every now and then



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6199753&postcount=640


Nope, BLT yesterday!!!  



Les Miles said:


> Can't avoid your destiny
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6203523&postcount=83
> 
> ...



Where's the HOT sauce???



mudracing101 said:


>







pbradley said:


> Here are the three I took.



There's a political message in there somewhere.....


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

Told em 100 times, dont leave the hose on with the nozzle shut ... waters gotta go somewhere. .... Noooooo ..... BAM ... toldya so.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Told em 100 times, dont leave the hose on with the nozzle shut ... waters gotta go somewhere. .... Noooooo ..... BAM ... toldya so.



Whatchoo talking 'bout Willis?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

slip said:


> _Riiiiiiiight..._



they must have forgot nic jr 
sees all


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> they must have forgot nic jr
> sees all



Yes, i 
do.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Yes, i
> do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2011)

Why does Seff have a tater head avatar?
Evening peeps!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why does Seff have a tater head avatar?
> Evening peeps!



He is so sad he is blue?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He is so sad he is blue?



I dunno. Them lead paint chips he keeps eating is messing him up, i guess.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. Them lead paint chips he keeps eating is messing him up, i guess.



bet boise can beat bama


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess we will find out if they can beat the Dawgs here real soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> bet boise can beat bama


Now he's graduated to sniffing glue!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now he's graduated to sniffing glue!!!



Look what happened when he tried to kill a mere wasp


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2011)

Evening all...what did I miss?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...what did I miss?



Dinosaurs are real thats what...!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...what did I miss?



Where've you been....high flying?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Look what happened when he tried to kill a mere wasp



about 50


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> about 50



Did you get them all???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did you get them all???


Are you kidding?? He had to google 50 to see how to type it!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you kidding?? He had to google 50 to see how to type it!!



Bawahahaha


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you kidding?? He had to google 50 to see how to type it!!



im gonna


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Dinosaurs are real thats what...!!!!


   No way!


Jeff C. said:


> Where've you been....high flying?


Nah...been locked down at work and in the shop.   I think that CA glue is starting to get to my sinuses!  

Here's last nights work.   Thwe dark one is Tamboti from South Africa and the lighter one is Olivewood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No way!
> 
> Nah...been locked down at work and in the shop.   I think that CA glue is starting to get to my sinuses!
> 
> Here's last nights work.   Thwe dark one is Tamboti from South Africa and the lighter one is Olivewood!



Beautiful...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful...





Thanks, I've been working out . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I've been working out . . .


Pfffffffffft. in the yard maybe..


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I've been working out . . .



I did that once.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

I couldn't even vote in the poll because I was laughing so hard at the spelling.

HEY 243!!! I have proof that Seth is double registered!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=38028


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I did that once.





Didja spill your drink too ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I've been working out . . .




Does your arm hurt???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I couldn't even vote in the poll because I was laughing so hard at the spelling.
> 
> HEY 243!!! I have proof that Seth is double registered!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=38028


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Maaaaan, that Texas cheese and garlic toast I ate with my sketti is KILLIN me . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I couldn't even vote in the poll because I was laughing so hard at the spelling.
> 
> HEY 243!!! I have proof that Seth is double registered!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=38028



4wheller? Plaris? handa?


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaan, that Texas cheese and garlic toast I ate with my sketti is KILLIN me . . .




took me about 2 months and stock in pampers to get used to it


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 4wheller? Plaris? handa?



What about the Cowasockee???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No way!
> 
> Nah...been locked down at work and in the shop.   I think that CA glue is starting to get to my sinuses!
> 
> Here's last nights work.   Thwe dark one is Tamboti from South Africa and the lighter one is Olivewood!


Good looking work there Bob!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I've been working out . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Does your arm hurt???


12 ounce curls!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good looking work there Bob!!
> 
> 
> 
> 12 ounce curls!!





Naw man, I've gotten really serious about this, I'm up to tall boyzzzzzz!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I've been working out . . .



Me too! I've even been running!











To da fridge


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey slip.... you been watching the dinosaur thread???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2011)

Good night folks!!  Y'all have a good Friday, to start the weekend off right...  Gotta go make a few $$ tomorrow.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!  Y'all have a good Friday, to start the weekend off right...  Gotta go make a few $$ tomorrow.



Later bro


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey slip.... you been watching the dinosaur thread???


Not really...been having to keep a eye on that nasty booger eatin thread though.


Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!  Y'all have a good Friday, to start the weekend off right...  Gotta go make a few $$ tomorrow.



G'night.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Not really...been having to keep a eye on that nasty booger eatin thread though.



That ain't somethin you hear everyday. Only the idjits on here could have come up with something like that


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm out.... yall keep it between the lines in here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

lightweights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> lightweights





Where???


----------



## Self! (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya know, my old friend Otis use to sing here. Maybe if I go find him he will do it again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2011)

The calendar says Friday.  Wheeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2011)

GOOBLIN, Your calendar is RIGHT !!!!!!

Good Morning to you and to all of the "Booger flinging" drivelers on here.  Now, I am afraid to look over at the vehicle sitting in traffic beside me because I am afraid of what I might see.   

OK, it is time for all of you guys and girls to get your engines revved up for the beginning of the weekend because it is officially FRIDAY morning here in Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Ya know, my old friend Otis use to sing here. Maybe if I go find him he will do it again.


I heard rumor that when Otis left they placed a no singing restriction on here, and anyone that got caught doing so would be immediately banded.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning gang.  Just a passing thru this morn. Killing some time to help this day fly by.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  Just a passing thru this morn. Killing some time to help this day fly by.


Mornin' Kim. Have a goodun' buddy.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

grrr

jrotc physical trainin this am


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2011)

happy friday folks...hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> grrr
> 
> jrotc physical trainin this am


It's called PT maggot, now drop and give us 50....


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called PT maggot, now drop and give us 50....



how bout i put my size 13 up your rear end


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how bout i put my size 13 up your rear end


Sweet talkin me won't get you anywhere, now get busy....


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sweet talkin me won't get you anywhere, now get busy....



im sending quack to your house with his cheekun mask


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im sending quack to your house with his cheekun mask


I appreciate it, but you're still not getting out of PT. NOW GET BUSY!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

OK, I can understand a lot of things, but why would Bert and Ernie be getting married??? I think the boys in the PF have lost their everloving minds!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I can understand a lot of things, but why would Bert and Ernie be getting married??? I think the boys in the PF have lost their everloving minds!!!



Ummmmmm, they aren't.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I appreciate it, but you're still not getting out of PT. NOW GET BUSY!!!



why dont u make me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> why dont u make me


I don't have to, cause you're going to do it anyway.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> grrr
> 
> jrotc physical trainin this am



JROTC?   With that mop on your head?     Hope ya got a haircut!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't have to, cause you're going to do it anyway.



yea but not cause u told me to cause my gf told me too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yea but not cause u told me to cause my gf told me too


Atta boy!!! Way to wear the pants in the family..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> JROTC?   With that mop on your head?     Hope ya got a haircut!



im getting one this weekend


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Atta boy!!! Way to wear the pants in the family..



she can kick my butt cause i dont hit girls


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im getting one this weekend



That a lad....   Make sure ya tell them # 1 on the sides and a number 0 on top!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> she can kick my butt cause i dont hit girls


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



but i can tickle her an shele do what i want lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> but i can tickle her an shele do what i want lol



Uh huhhh....


Hey Boneboy!!! Did you think if you posted two threads about your Tacoma in the same forum that you'd get an answer quicker??


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh huhhh....
> 
> 
> Hey Boneboy!!! Did you think if you posted two threads about your Tacoma in the same forum that you'd get an answer quicker??



not kidding but she can do the same to me 



stop scramblin the smileys


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh huhhh....
> 
> 
> Hey Boneboy!!! Did you think if you posted two threads about your Tacoma in the same forum that you'd get an answer quicker??



No, just trying to reach a broader intellect base.      AND...TGIF everybody.  Now back to bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No, just trying to reach a broader intellect base.


Helllloooooooo,,,,,in the same forum????


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mornin, Friday in the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2011)

Mornin folks!!! Have a good'un today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2011)

Mornin' everyone! I'd be super glad it's Friday, but everyday is Friday for me...so phllbbt!

Behave yoselves today! Also, what the heck is so wrong with toy dinosaurs??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

Memo to Cortgirl:  Football starts in 22 days.  .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I'd be super glad it's Friday, but everyday is Friday for me...so phllbbt!
> 
> Behave yoselves today! Also, what the heck is so wrong with toy dinosaurs??



Wwll sometimes they can get lodged in......ummmmm.....errrrr.... Nevermind.  :gone:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Memo to Cortgirl:  Football starts in 22 days.  .



Football? That's what y'all are countin' down to? Pfft. Who the heck cares about football?  I never could understand the need to watch big ol' boys runnin' around in them fancy pants. You fellas sure are a strange bunch.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I'd be super glad it's Friday, but everyday is Friday for me...so phllbbt!
> 
> Behave yoselves today! Also, what the heck is so wrong with toy dinosaurs??



Don't you know that toy dinosaurs are the spawn of satan.  

How you doin' Cortmama ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Football? That's what y'all are countin' down to? Pfft. Who the heck cares about football?  I never could understand the need to watch big ol' boys runnin' around in them fancy pants. You fellas sure are a strange bunch.





Well then, by golla you need to come watch a Nekkid Twista tourney . . .


By the way, you have a beautiful family!!


Wished I coulda slipped in da picture as "Uncle Quack"!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Football? That's what y'all are countin' down to? Pfft. Who the heck cares about football?  I never could understand the need to watch big ol' boys runnin' around in them fancy pants. You fellas sure are a strange bunch.




Well then phoooooeeeeee on you! Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well then, by golla you need to come watch a Nekkid Twista tourney . . .
> 
> 
> By the way, you have a beautiful family!!
> ...



There fixed it for ya.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't you know that toy dinosaurs are the spawn of satan.
> 
> How you doin' Cortmama ?



Spawn of Satan...pft. I had a cat once that was the spawn of Satan...toy dinosaurs are nuttin.

I'm doing good, thanks! Trying to get back to a normal routine. Had a momentary spaz attack while driving my 3 chirren around in the minivan yesterday. 3 kids! Minivan! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well then, by golla you need to come watch a Nekkid Twista tourney . . .
> 
> 
> By the way, you have a beautiful family!!
> ...



The thought of a nekkid twista tourney scares me...I'b be worried too much about what goes where when someone falls! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Well then phoooooeeeeee on you! Grrrrrrrrrrr



  Don't be so angry...it's FRIDAY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> There fixed it for ya.





Hate da game bro, not da playa . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

_*TGIF!!!*_​


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate da game bro, not da playa . . .



Not hatin' Bro  

Just referin' to your aptitude at twista


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Football? That's what y'all are countin' down to? Pfft. Who the heck cares about football?  I never could understand the need to watch big ol' boys runnin' around in them fancy pants. You fellas sure are a strange bunch.



I agree, football is stupid, who cares. Only thing i watch is the half time show on the super bowl to see if there are any clothes fallin off


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Football? That's what y'all are countin' down to? Pfft. Who the heck cares about football?  I never could understand the need to watch big ol' boys runnin' around in them fancy pants. You fellas sure are a strange bunch.




I'm not gonna put you on the ignore list for that blasphemy, but consider yourself on probation!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

ExCUSE me this is NOT the Sports Forum!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Football, smootball, now if they gave the cheerleaders the ball and they chased each other around , with the occasional pile up, now THAT would be quality TV


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

short run time............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Spawn of Satan...pft. I had a cat once that was the spawn of Satan...toy dinosaurs are nuttin.
> 
> I'm doing good, thanks! Trying to get back to a normal routine. Had a momentary spaz attack while driving my 3 chirren around in the minivan yesterday. 3 kids! Minivan!
> 
> ...



Ok then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I love me some mustard and salmon............



Mornin Keebs, how are you today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Keebs, I've changed my mind, you ARE right, Syrup with my salmon IS better!


 Great!  I knew you'd come around eventually...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Great!  I knew you'd come around eventually...........



I thought you was supposed to be seeing about getting us off today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought you was supposed to be seeing about getting us off today


 I did, but the "higher ups" didn't agree with the proposal, but NEXT Friday is looking GREAT!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I did, but the "higher ups" didn't agree with the proposal, but NEXT Friday is looking GREAT!!



yep, if nothing fails i'll be off at 12 and thats when the party will start


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yep, if nothing fails i'll be off at 12 and thats when the party will start


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

DRB!!!!!!!  Where you been???????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Spawn of Satan...pft. I had a cat once that was the spawn of Satan...toy dinosaurs are nuttin.



I think I just put the kaibash on that poor boys tunnel vision..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did ya'll know that if you start a thread thinking its really funny, but the one you direct it at ignores it , then its not really funny anymore Idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> JROTC?   With that mop on your head?     Hope ya got a haircut!



High and tight time!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> I agree, football is stupid, who cares. Only thing i watch is the half time show on the super bowl to see if there are any clothes fallin off



IDJIT!!! football ain't stupid 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm not gonna put you on the ignore list for that blasphemy, but consider yourself on probation!



Get 'em bammer 



Keebs said:


> ExCUSE me this is NOT the Sports Forum!



It could be.... 



mudracing101 said:


> Football, smootball, now if they gave the cheerleaders the ball and they chased each other around , with the occasional pile up, now THAT would be quality TV



You've been over lurking in the cheerleader thread haven't you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Did ya'll know that if you start a thread thinking its really funny, but the one you direct it at ignores it , then its not really funny anymore Idjit


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



Ya got any extra


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for the countdown


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Time for the countdown



to lunch


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> to lunch


Boss cooked today............ grilled chicken, baked beans & brown rice!  I'm gonna need a nap today!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2011)

leftover skrimp, beef, and chicken fajita's for lunch today. 
Looking forward to sleeping late this weekend!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

alrighty...someone get a new one prepped stat!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

alright folks, let's wrap this baby on up & move on!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=636228


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> alrighty...someone get a new one prepped stat!


 duh - - done!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> duh - - done!



Okay den, since there is a new one ...


----------

